# Post-mc follow-up scans..?



## cherrytomato

Hi ladies,

I'm just coming to the end of a mc...first pregnancy. I have to go back to the EPU in a week or so for another scan when I think they check that everything's cleared out.

I was just wondering if anyone else has had one of these follow-up scans and whether they can tell you anything other than whether the mc is finished? I know they can't tell me why it happened, but I was wondering whether they might be able to see anything that tells us how far along I might be in my cycle or anything...? Clutching at straws maybe, but I just want any information I can get my hands on!

Thanks xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cherrytomato,

I also had a mmc, the miscarriage started 16 days ago. I had a scan last week to check how it was going as I didnt think I had passed my baby. The scan showed mixed echoes which they guessed we're blood clots. Also they measured my endometrial thickness to see how it was clearing and it was still quite thick at 10mm. Besides that there isn't much they told me. I don't think they can tell you anything about how far along you are in your cycle. But it can help to give you a bit of closure, I at least know now that I have passed my baby. And I also know that there wasn't a problem with the thickness of my uterus lining.

I don't know if that helps any. So sorry for your loss though and wish you lots of baby dust for the future xxxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

Thanks Baileybubs. I had a scan when things started to go wrong a week ago - saw the baby, the heartbeat. They couldn't see anything wrong but by that evening we were in A&E. The next morning they scanned again and couldn't see baby or heartbeat. It had only measured 6 weeks and I seem to have stopped mc-ing now, so I think this stage is over. Thanks for sharing your experience, I just find it helps to know what to expect...I hadn't really planned for this to be part of the story. I'm really sorry you're going through this...fingers crossed we'll never have to do it again xx


----------



## Pebbles11

Hello cherry and bailey, we sound like we're in a similar position. It's so hard isn't it - I know I need to accept that sometimes these things just happen but I want answers too!
I miscarried my first pregnancy on Tuesday, I was 9 weeks but baby measured only 7 weeks 4 days. I had been bleeding on and off since 5 weeks 3 days and had a scan only a couple of days before it died showing all good with a heartbeat, so we thought we were good to go. Then heavier bleeding at the weekend with a natural m/c in the early hours of Wednesday. I'm pleased I didn't have to d&c and I do feel like its all gone but not sure whether to get scanned to check anyway? Do you have to do this? 
I sort of felt that the whole thing wasn't quite 'right' but I didn't want to admit it to anyone. 
What are your plans now? We're going to ttc straight away - I know that's the only way I can get over this. I have booked my first acupuncture appointment for next week & I'm going to see the doc to see if I have a UTI. I have a huge tray full of vitamins too - leaving nothing to chance this time! Hugs to you both x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi pebbles,

You don't have to have a follow up scan, the nurses at the EPAU seem to think that once the bleeding stops everything is fine, it's just if the bleeding continues that if indicates your uterus might still have some placental tissue or something like that. I am still bleeding but fingers crossed it seems to have slowed almost to a stop today (yay!) I just hope that's it now!! Otherwise I have to phone the hospital again on Monday for yet another scan. Also they said don't worry too much about everything "coming out" as your body can absorb some of it anyway and it won't be harmful. Hope that helps a little more!

I am letting my body get back to its natural menstrual cycle by waiting 2/3 AF's. I had just come off the pill after 10 years when I found out I was pregnant so think I need to let my body relax and be normal before I start trying again. Plus me and oh have zero savings, no mortgage and crap jobs so I'd like that to change. On the other hand I want to get pregnant before Xmas too, I have another fear that it will take a while to get pregnant again so don't want to wait too long!! I need to have a baby or I will forever feel like a woman who miscarried....if that makes sense!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi Pebbles,

I was told to go to the EPU the morning after my A&E visit for a scan, when I was 'in the throes of a miscarriage' as the sonographer so gently put it. I think if you go to hospital and they say you're having a mc, they automatically book you in for another scan a couple of weeks later (or maybe that's just our local EPU)? They gave me a couple of leaflets, and there's some info on this page of the Miscarriage Association website. Some of it is a bit unpleasant to read, so the bit I'm referring to says: 'The hospital is likely to invite you back for another scan or scans over the next few weeks to monitor progress and ensure that the womb has emptied.'

I'm sorry you had the same rollercoaster we did with a promising scan followed by mc....it sucks. I hope you're doing ok and the acupuncture helps.

We were told that we can ttc straight away, they suggest waiting one cycle but purely to make dating easier if you manage it first time. We're going to start as soon as we can, we were ready before and we're ready now so we're happy to start trying again. I'm a bit worried about how long it could take for my insides to get back to normal, but I'm hoping the fact that this was a relatively early mc will mean it won't take too long....

Baileybubs I know what you mean. I'd come off the pill after 9 years and my body was still sorting itself out when I got pregnant, so I totally understand waiting til it feels like your body is more stable. We just don't feel like we can wait those extra few months...patience is not something that has come easily during this whole process! At least it doesn't look like having an mc affects future chances :)

xx


----------



## Pebbles11

Thanks for your replies. I totally see where you're coming from Bailey, you and your body need to be ready. 2 or 3 months really isn't that long at all, it will fly by. I totally know what you mean about being "the woman who miscarried". The hospital were so positive about our healthy embryo at 7 weeks that we told everyone & now feel like I have a massive neon sign on my head saying "Failed, couldn't even manage 7 weeks".
As you say Cherry we were ready before & even more ready now. I am really worried about a 2nd mc but we won't know unless we try again. My actual miscarriage was fairly 'good' (that is the wrong word but you know what I mean) and the bleeding has really tailed off today so I hope we can start trying soon. Sounds like yours is similar, which is great.I have no idea where my cycles will be or when I ovulate though... All i know is I simply have to be visibly pregnant by my original due date at Halloween! Psychologically this is probably not healthy however I'm past caring! X 
Ps/ does your miscarriage coud as cycle day 1 or do you pick up your pre- miscarriage cycles?


----------



## baileybubs

It makes it worse being surrounded by pregnant women, I feel like the one that is a failure! Even though 2 of my pregnant friends miscarried last year and are doing fine now, my brain seems to ignore that info and just says "you are the one right now who couldn't keep your baby!". It's weird how logic means nothing at the moment!

And i was wondering that too about cycle day. If its the first day of mc then I'm on cycle day 18 already, I'm trying not to count as I know I'll be upset again by day 28 when theres no sign of AF but I just want to get back to normal so I can have 2 normal months and ttc again. My due date was end of sept and I dont know how I'll cope if I'm not pregnant again! 

Have either have you had friends and family thinking you can "get more prepared" this time? A lot of people around me seem to think that I can save more money and stuff but I just dont care about that, I want a family!


----------



## Pebbles11

Yup! My mum has been great but she did say "ooh well at least you can pay a bit more of your credit card off"!:growlmad:
I have lots of preg friends at the moment but there is one who was due the day before me. She is a lovely girl but I just know I won't be able to see her as that should have been me. I feel extra bad because they tried for over a year and we caught first month but I'm still so jealous of her now. 
I'm going to count the day of my mc as cd1 and see how it goes I think.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my mum said a similar thing, I'd seen a job I really wanted, was my dream job but as I'd been pregnant I couldn't go for it. After the mc she said "at least you can apply for that job now" she meant well coz I know she was devastated too by the loss but I don't think she knew what else to say bless her. And ironically I did appy for the job and didn't even get an interview grrrrr! 

And yeah from what other posts I've seen I'm sure day one of the mc is counted as cycle day one. Let's all keep our fingers and toes crossed for the next few months xxxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

I feel surrounded by pregnant people and babies too...some friends of ours had their first a few weeks ago. I was really looking forward to telling another friend of mind who is due in August that I'd only be a few months behind her :( We don't live close to them though, so I guess the one good thing is that I don't have to see her all the time. My best friend's (who is training to become a midwife) sister mc'd over Xmas, and we had this awful coversation where she was telling me how common it was. She didn't even know we were trying, but it definitely made me more pessimistic when we found out I'd got pregnant...I started every sentence with 'if it sticks...' Sod's law I was just starting to embrace the idea when it all went wrong!

My mother in law (who is lovely) miscarried her first at around the same time, but they didn't know she was pregnant at the time so I don't think it's quite the same. She keeps telling me that they look back on it as her body preparing itself; she got pregnant with her two kids in quick succession not long afterwards.

I had a similar situation with jobs as well bailey! We'd held off trying for a baby until I was definitely covered by my job's maternity policy - and then two amazing jobs came up that I would have killed for! It was a lot easier to pass them up when there was a baby on the way though.

I have no idea when to count from, so I'll take the lead from you guys! I guess that means I'm CD 9 or 10. I meant to start temping again this morning, but it was my first day back at work after having last week off with the mc and I slept so badly it wasn't worth it! Also got back to find a 'return to work' form on my desk which requires me to state the nature of my ailment. AND I have to get a sick note from the doc because they count weekends and bank holidays, which means I was technically off sick 8 days when in fact I only missed 4... Ah well, shouldn't sweat the small stuff. I'll focus my energy on more important things, like making a nice healthy baby :) Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## baileybubs

He cherry,

It's odd the similarities, my mother in law is the same, she miscarried her first then went on to have her three boys- a fact that she hadn't told any of her boys until this happened to me. She isnt the most openly emotional person but she actually confided in me that sometimes she wonders if that first loss would have been her only little girl, but she loves her boys and she wouldnt change a thing, which made me feel a little better in a way, and made me understand her a bit better too.

She is still encouraging me to go back in the pill right now though which is annoying, but my oh is her little baby, he's the youngest by 5 years and as we aren't married yet I think she now thinks we can save to get married etc before we try again. In a way I agree with her but I just don't think I can do that! I have no patience! I think I'll find it hard enough jut waiting for 2/3 AF's to be honest but I need that break to get myself in the right place again.


----------



## cherrytomato

My mother in law is the most emotional person on the planet! But she's held it together really well...she only gets emotional when the people concerned can't see it. 

OH and I have been broody forever...we weren't really in a position to have kids until we started trying at the end of last year - we really needed to be covered by my job's maternity pay etc (which meant I had to have been in the job at least a year by the time I was 13 weeks pregnant..or something...). We got married in August and everyone's been waiting for an announcement since then. It awful, we visited some friends a few weeks ago and were trying to hide it by OH switching wine glasses with me when they weren't looking (he was not in a good way the next morning). Their first comment was 'so you're not pregnant yet then..' At the time it was fine, because I was pregnant and trying to hide it. We've got a birthday party in a couple of weeks and I know people will start with the comments, and the watch-tapping, and the 'we thought you'd be well on your way by now...'. I think it'll break me. People just don't think about mc. Getting pregnant seems so easy until you actually try. I'm hoping people might stop and think for two seconds - if we were so keen to have a baby, and I'm clearly not pregnant, perhaps things aren't so straightforward and maybe they shouldn't bring it up.....


----------



## baileybubs

I don't get any maternity pay from my company anyway, just statutory regardless of how long I've been there so for us in that respect it didn't matter. However, this job was supposed to just be a stop gap after finishing my Masters degree, so now I'm on a massive job hunt, I want something better before I get pregnant again. It's so depressing in this job market at the moment though!! I still would like to be pregnant by Xmas regardless though, I'll let my oh worry about bringing home the bacon for a while lol xxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

It's so stressful isn't it? We'd struggle to be able to have a baby without the maternity pay, but it's not a job I really enjoy - I was toying with doing a masters part time until we kicked off the ttc-ing! When I got pregnant I was counting down the weeks until I could go on maternity leave...went into my calendar at work today and deleted all those weekly markers. That'll teach me. Nothing in the calendar until we're in the 'safe' zone next time...whenever that is...

Hope you find a new job soon, what kind of thing do you want to do? Good plan to let oh take the strain for a while, you'll be building a baby - that takes effort!
xx


----------



## Pebbles11

The job thing is the biggest pisser isn't it.... I had my year perfectly planned. I kind of hate the job even though it's a good job, but I am sticking with it for the mat leave as its quite a good policy. I just hope I can stick it out a bit longer. I need to delete my calendar markers too, how depressing. 
Cherry - the EPU nurse gav me a two week sick note! I didn't even ask, apparently you are entitled to it. Could you ask for one from there? I'm off all week this week which is lovely. I thought I was fine but randomly burst in to tears in morrisons today so perhaps not! 
I had no bleeding yesterday and felt normal not checking my knickers constantly but today got a bit more bleeding. I suppose it's only been a week but I want it over!!! 
Also going to do a preg test in the morning - never thought I would be desperate to see a bfn!!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Does a bfn mean things are back to normal...? Hadn't even thought to do one...

I kind of had to get back to work because I was holding up a project. And I'm physically better and thought that being at home I'd be prone to serious levels of moping and making myself upset... I've actually got a doc appointment tomorrow, had a few odd things happen while I was in A&E and wanted to check they weren't signs of Other Annoying Stuff to get in the way of TTC, so hopefully she can give me a note then.

Bless you bursting into tears, hope you're feeling a bit better now! My boss called me to check I was ok and generally say nice things and I had to change the subject so I didn't start blubbing. Really glad my other boss is out of the office this week - she'd undoubtedly want to hug me and I would fall apart (I haven't told everyone at work - just those two). Annoyingly, having told them I mc'd, they now know we're ttc and I'm worried they'll now change my job in some way because they're expecting me to disappear off on mat leave for a year at some point... Listen to me...don't like the job but don't want them to change it! Never satisfied! Give me a bub and I'll never complain about anything again ever, I promise...


----------



## baileybubs

Oh the bursting into tears randomly thing is horrible isnt it?! I keep thinking "stop crying" and it's as if my body just can't, my eyes steam with tears! Hope you are feeling better now Pebbles xx :hugs:

And cherry I got a 2 week sick note from EPU too, shouldn't be a problem getting one from your doc tomorrow.

I'm getting confused with what I want now, some of my other friends have asked if I'm going to ttc straight away, and when I mention money and new job they have said that conditions will never be perfect, have a baby when you and your oh want one. There are arguments for why I should wait and why I shouldn't and I feel baffled!! I was originally going to find a new job after my maternity anyway so now I don't know if it's worth getting a new job then trying again, or doing what I had planned to do with the pregnancy that just ended. Either way I will only get statutory maternity pay.....I just want my baby! Maybe I could just keep playing the lottery and hope that I win then I don't have to worry about whether I should wait or not lol xxxxx


----------



## Pebbles11

Well, done a preg test and quelle surprise it's still showing positive.... Boo hoo! Now it's put me in a bad mood for the day. Its too early to do one, I am being silly. But yes when its negative you are back to 'normal'. I hope to get pg again before next AF. Going to docs today to ask them if they'll test my hormones should I bleed in the next pregnancy. It'll probably be a no but at least then we know so we could go private. Also going to get some anti biotics for a possible uti, just want to get my niggles cleared up before next pg. 
I am the same with the hugging etc ... When anyone is lovely to me about it I almost cry.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh sorry Pebbles, I daren't take a hpt as I think I'd find if too emotional. You are braver than me to try!! It feels like we are waiting aroun forever doesn't it?! The nurse at EPU at my follow up scan said "it's only been a week, a weeks really not a long time at all" it is when you are going through this!! This has been the longest 3 weeks of my life!!! Just 3 weeks ago I had just had my scan and been told the terrible news but to me that seems like it was months ago!!

Hurry up body and get back to normal! (I am so impatient lol) 

I find it sad though that NHS won't do things like hormone tests until you have had 3 miscarriages, think of the heartache and pain they could save women going through xxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

It's rubbish that they can't do anything sooner. I told my sister I was off to the doc this afternoon and she assumed it was to look into why the mc happened - she was staggered that it would have to happen twice more before they'd do anything.

Someone came into the office today showing pictures of their new baby...I dashed out to get a cup of tea. Luckily it wasn't someone I knew so people didn't really notice. Just upset me for the afternoon. And when I rang to confirm my doc appointment this afternoon, they told me it would be with a different doctor, so now I'll have to actually say it all out loud again. Actually saying the words sets me off every time :(

On the job thing Pebbles, even if you get pg really quickly you'll probably have at least 6 months of work before mat leave - though it's a lot easier to spend that time in a rubbish job if the end is in sight! When we got married people I worked with kept saying how they'd enjoyed 4, 5, 6 years of marriage before they had kids...'time for themselves'...made me feel bad that we wanted kids straight away, like we were wasting something. But really it's just different things for different people. People bring up kids with next to nothing, so as long as you're in a position to feed, clothe and love the baby, that's the main things checked off.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh lord, my life is just one complication after another!! Been to work today and seen as I am no longer pregnant I am being moved to another job.......it's just one thing after another isn't it?! Its only temporary for 4 months but brings about different questions now about whether I can ttc!! Life likes to just kick you when you are down doesn't it?! I am trying to find a reason for this and get my head around it, it's a good opportunity, increase my experience with complex needs and medical issues.....but it's a more stressful position with no extra pay!!! I actually found myself shouting out at the universe/God/fate "why??what else do you want to do to me?? Have I not suffered enough??!"


----------



## cherrytomato

Wow...can they do that..? A bit tactless if nothing else...

If you got pregnant before the 4 months was up would they have to swap you back out? I guess if it's a good opportunity and could be useful experience for the future that's a good thing, and even if it's no extra pay now, might it lead to a better job in the future? Is the ttc question because you can't do this new job if you get pregnant? Can you just keep trying anyway, or is there something about the job that makes it a bad idea to ttc..?

On a completely separate note, a small rant...:

I had my doc appointment yesterday, with a doc I hadn't seen before. I just about managed to cover the mc without breaking down, so getting somewhere there, but the doc repeated something that I am getting thoroughly sick of hearing. 'It's very common, 25% of pregnancies end in miscarriage..'. Uh huh. Thanks. I understand they're trying to be helpful. But I was one of the 25%, not the wonderful 75%. 100% of my pregnancies have ended in mc. I don't care what the hugely generalised statistics are, I care what happened to me. 100% of people die, that fact doesn't make it easier when someone you love passes away. I just wish they'd try and put themselves in our shoes rather than trotting out their standard Response to Miscarriage.

Rant over...

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well they told me that they are moving me and not a colleaugue because she is pregnant.....I was upset because they don't seem to have considered the fact that I might be trying again soon. The job I'm moving to is more physical than the one I'm in and more stressful, although there have been whispers now about being given a payrise and it will give me more experience. I think I was just mad at first that they told me that I'm going coz my colleaugue is pregnant, it was just a tad insensitive!!!

And i hate those statistics and key phrases too! How can it make us feel better that it's common? Car crashes are common too but you wouldn't say that to someone who's been a car crash would you?! And aren't I the lucky one who is one of the 25% who gets to experience this horrible event?! I keep saying that to my oh, why do people think that it helps us to know that miscarriage is common? My favourite phrase is "at least you know you can get pregnant" wow what a comfort that is, to know that I can conceive a baby but appear to have trouble carrying it to full term! I know people are trying to help but they seem to forget that we are grieving, it's not a medical condition or illness, we lost a child!! 

Ok, now my rant over too, feel better already lol. Hope you are both ok today xxx


----------



## cherrytomato

I have just had the most surreal conversation with a GP...

I completely forgot to ask for a fit note when I had my appointment the other day, so had to call and ask for a phone consultation to ask the GP for the note. I got a call this afternoon from the GP doing the phone consultations today - she was the chirpiest person I've ever encountered. Which would have been nice in other circumstances, but when it's 'How can I help? Ooooo you've had a miscarriage!! Poor you! How awful, you must be so sad! Do you have other children? Ohh that must make it even worse! And not knowing why...' 

And then at the end she signed off with 'Better luck next time!'

Utterly, utterly weird....


----------



## baileybubs

Better luck next time?! Oh dear, it makes you wonder what goes on in people's minds when they speak doesn't it (or perhaps what doesn't go on as they don't seem to think!!)

I still keep getting the "how are you feeling?" sympathetic pitying look off people, but I think I prefer that to someone being chirpy about it!


----------



## cherrytomato

Bizarre isn't it..?

I'm not getting pitying looks because we haven't really told that many people. My in-laws, my Dad and step-mum, my sister. And my boss(es). Lots of people asked how I was after I'd been 'off sick' a week, and I had to make up nonsense about having a bug. More news of another girl having given birth this morning was buzzing round the office today as well.

We've got a wedding this weekend and I'm more worried about people asking why we haven't got babied up yet. And the fact that I'll probably have a drink for the first time in months, get sloshed, emotional, and start bawling my eyes out.

Apart from that I'm looking forward to it.....


----------



## baileybubs

I am at a wedding too and afraid of exactly the same thing! I've told me oh he'll have to watch me closely!!


----------



## cherrytomato

really?? how weird would it be if we were at the same wedding...


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, that would be very odd! Mines in Scotland, just setting off now coz we staying in a hotel tonight before the wedding tomorrow. Just seen my SIL who's just announced she's 8 weeks pg, felt really awkward :-( I felt quite bad coz I could tell she felt awkward too and nobody mentioned anything about her being pg coz I was there which is unfair to her xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I have spent time with the pregnant SIL, was a bit awkward, and her and my other SIL (who has 4 children) were chatting about her having a baby (joy!). But now I am feeling bad because I realised I didn't actually congratulate her and BIL on being pregnant!! Eurgh this whole situation just sucks :-( xxx

Just a quick update, I finally got the courage to congratulate SIL and she asked how I was feeling, she was really lovely and so was BIL and they asked of we were trying again so I told them we are, now I'm thinking how it will be nice that our babies will be a similar age coz I'm being positive and thinking everything will go brilliantly with our next pg, and fingers crossed I'll be pg again very soon xxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

baileybubs said:


> Just a quick update, I finally got the courage to congratulate SIL and she asked how I was feeling, she was really lovely and so was BIL and they asked of we were trying again so I told them we are, now I'm thinking how it will be nice that our babies will be a similar age coz I'm being positive and thinking everything will go brilliantly with our next pg, and fingers crossed I'll be pg again very soon xxxx

Aww well done for being so positive about things, I've been _trying_ to think that way too. My best friend is qualifying as a midwife this summer and wants to get pregnant as soon as possible, which would *hopefully* mean there'd be less than a year between our babies. And a couple of close friends will have had babies before us so it'll be nice to have people who can help with advice, and there won't be much of an age gap...

Did the wedding go ok? There were so many babies and pregnant people at ours that it was hard to put it to the back of my mind. I got a bit sad at one point, but oh managed to rescue the situation. I'm being rubbish, he's always having to look after me and I'm being utterly useless at being there for him.

I'm off to the EPU tomorrow for my follow-up scan. I really hope they just say it's all done, go away and try again. My temp had plummeted this morning - I'm seeing that as a sign that my hormone levels are back down, but it could be that the heating hadn't come on and oh had stolen the covers...


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cherry,

I was sure I replied to your last message this morning but it hasn't appeared, strange! You'll probably get 2 replies from me now lol. 

I was at EPAU this morning as well myself! Had a scan and it turns out I do have retained tissue :-( and my cervix has closed so they have given me misoprostol again to open it and hopefully all will clear out without me having to have a d & c. 

How did your scan go?

And the wedding went ok, the only pg woman was my SIL and I had a blast with my other SIL's kids, me and my oh we're like the pied piper with them lol. It made me sad a bit that the kids love us and love playing with us and we lost our own LO, but I just kept thinking how these gorgeous twins (two sets of twins!) will be older cousins to our future kids and they'll be the best of friends! Besides my wobble over not congratulating SIL and BIL I think I did really well!!

Just hope I don't have to wait to long now until I can ttc. I have decided that I don't want to waste time, I'll permanently be thinking about babies and pregnancy if I don't. I dont want to replace this baby but want to be a mum xxxx


----------



## Pebbles11

You two both sound so much more positive!!! I am too, was back at work today which I was dreading but it was fine. Not many people at work know so just said I had tonsillitis. Hubby took me to a health spa for a night on Sunday, it was lovely. I did quite a lot of reflecting about the situation and feel much less upset now. 
Also I am very excited today cos I feel like I'm not too far off ovulation - slight cramps and increased discharge ( sorry if you're grossed out!) so we are back with the baby dancing in the hope of a January snowflake!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww that's great pebbles! Glad you are feeling better! I can't wait to ttc again too, although having to wait until after AF now, I'm concerned about taking misoprostol again. Fingers crossed though AF will happen soon and I might get a February star lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

How are we all doing?

Hows the ttc pebbles? Have you and oh been dtd? I'm still waiting on O and first AF but I did get a bfp today yay!! So I think my hcg levels must be either zero or close to it!!

Cherry - hows everything going? hope you are ok and everything went ok at EPAU :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Pebbles11

Hi, yes we have been Dtd but not too much really, it's kind of hard to get in the mood to be honest. Done it three times since the mc, he is away tonight but going to try unday evening. If my cycles were as they were back in january before I got pregnant then it would be AF time right about now but there is no sign of it. My cycle is probably all out of sync now. Had my second acupuncture session today, it is very weird - I had a needle in my forehead!!!! 

I am thinking about temping to see if I can track my cycles.... Never done it before, either of you got any tips?


----------



## Pebbles11

"Sunday" evening, oops!


----------



## baileybubs

I've never really tracked my cycles either. I bought some opk's the other day so I can start checking but to be honest I think I'm going to wait and see how we go without monitoring it too closely. I don't think I'd know where to start with temping!

I was supposed to be waiting until after first AF to try seen as I had misoprostol to induce my mc but me and oh got carried away yesterday oopps! I'm just hoping that it's all ok if we do get pg again before AF, worried that misoprostol can have a bad effect. Noone has really told me that its unsafe, just to wait a month but I've got myself worked up now!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I was set to miscarry on my own but then I started hemorrhaging and ended up with an emergency D&C. They never did any other scans but I finally had a beta done on the 18th and it was zero. So it's officially over.... :cry:


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi guys,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet, it's been a busy week!

EPAU was ok, they said it was all done, and as of the last few days there's been no sign - which is really nice because it was a bit of a constant reminder!

I started temping in December, but only really got one full cycle before I got pregnant. I found it kind of helpful because it felt like I was 'doing' something every day towards getting pregnant. I started temping again a few days ago but it's a little bit up and down still. If you're going to start, you'll need to get a proper basal thermometer - they go to two decimal points (sometimes the temp change you're looking for is only about half a degree, so other thermometers aren't sensitive enough). You need to take your temp at the same time every morning - I think you have about a ten minute window. And you need to do it before you even shift from bed - I keep my thermometer on the bedside table and every morning I smack my alarm off and shove the thermometer in my mouth...almost fell back asleep with it in the other day!

The thing about temping is that is only shows ovulation after the fact, it can't tell you you're about to O - keeping track of your CM is prob better for that. I tried using OPKs (bought a heap of cheap ones on Amazon) but I never got a positive and kind of gave up on them, but I probably wasn't using them at the right time of day....

I logged it all on FertilityFriend and got the app on my phone so I could just plug it in and it would all sync up.

Anyway, once I got pregnant my chart definitely showed it - my temp kicked up when I ovulated, and then again about a week later I think. So it was a 'triphasic' chart. The only bad thing is that when it's clear you've ovulated, you're constantly scared of seeing that temp drop (i.e. not pregnant). Or I was at least! 

According to my last cycle etc, I should be coming up to O in the next few days but I think it might be a little delayed. But oh and I aren't taking any chances, we're back on ttc and really hoping to catch it this time round! How are you guys doing..? Pebbles I don't know how you can do acupuncture! It would totally freak me out having loads of needles in me!! Is it helping?

How are things with you bailey? I'd really hope that if there were likely to be any problems with not waiting for AF they'd have told you - lord knows they rabbited on enough about when we could start ttc again!

ILuvBabies - I'm sorry you've been through this, it's really awful... The worst is behind you now, but I hope you're beginning to feel a bit better xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cherry,

Glad everything went ok for you at EPAU. 

I'm just frustrated really. I took the misoprostol again last week and I thought the last bits had passed last Tues after I took the tablets. I stopped bleeding by Saturday and was soooo happy. I even did a hpt and it showed bfn so my hcg levels must be so low now that it's stopping! But then Sunday the spotting came back, which was ok not a problem and to be expected, but yesterday morning it was light bleeding again :cry: so I have to go back again for another scan on Thursday. I really really don't want the d & c now and I just want to be able to start ttc again. I know it's a good thing that my body is getting everything clear properly, but I wish I had just had the d & c from the start. I have read in loads of articles that misoprostol is used up to 9 weeks fetal size.....my baby was 11 weeks and apparenly it's common for misoprostol to fail to clear properly if you are further along. Also I took a hpt again this morning to check my hcg levels hadn't gone up again but still bfn. So I've no idea what's going on with my body!!!

You live and learn I guess! I just want this to be over now! But on a cheerier note, I started at my new position at work and I really like it!! I've only done 1 day but it seems really great and I'm looking forward to being here for the next few months  xxxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi Bailey,

I'm so sorry this is dragging out for you...I hope you get good news tomorrow. I only did a quick search but it looked like misoprostol does seem to be used up to 12 weeks..? I don't really know anything about medically managed mc, but we had a bit of a panic when we BD'd a week or two ago and it seemed to cause more bleeding - but I asked about it at the EPAU and then said it might just have 'dislodged' some that had been a bit caught up somewhere. Maybe that's what's happened, some of it's just coming free now..? How's it been today?

Fertility Friend thinks I'm going to O in the next day or so, if my cycle is similar to my last full one. I've had some pangs today that I am desperately trying not to think of as O pains. Might try and dig out those old OPKs and see what I get from them later...

xxx


----------



## cherrytomato

ooo and I'm glad you're enjoying the new job Bailey!! That's really good news :) Definitely nice to have something to smile about! xx


----------



## baileybubs

Today has definitely been bleeding not spotting :nope: but I have also had period-like pains!! So now I'm really confused, and if I consider the first day of my miscarriahe to be cd1 I would currently be on cd33 so I was wondering if it's actually AF? I know it's not considered to be proper AF until there has been 2 weeks at least of no bleeding after mc but not sure if that's true.....if I am getting BFN's on hpt's then maybe it's possible? I guess I'll find out tomorrow! Just want to get back to normal, I'm sick of EPAU lol!

And the job is working out great so that's definitely helping me stay positive! 

I've bought some opk's so hopefully I can start testing too once Im back to normal! I've never really felt O pain before myself as I had been in the pill for 10 years then got pg straight away and didn't notice O pain. I did think I felt it a week or so ago.....which might actually tie in with this being AF.....who knows?! Is O pain like a stitch on one side above your pelvis? Xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi again!

I do have retained tissue, which could be the remains of the baby as its a 2cm lump behind my cervix that can't get through. It's not actually stuck to the womb lining and so my hcg levels are back at zero and the scan showed that my right ovary is trying to ovulate....hence the period type pains!! So luckily my scan was done by a senior doctor who has said if I am willing she will find another doctor who will manually dilate my cervix so she can pull the lump out tomorrow. Sounds painful but it's better than having to have the d&c as she says the rest of my womb is clear and ready to start my new cycle! So cross all your fingers for me that they can get it tomorrow!! I hope and then finally this will be over!!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Oh my....well I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! When's your appointment?
Does it affect your ovulation at all then? Once it's out can you ttc straight away?? Though I'd imagine you may not be in the mood....bless you it's dragged out so much, I really hope you can draw a line under it all tomorrow.

I was on the pill for 8 years before coming off in Oct, and the last 3 years I never had a period - so I had no idea about ovulation pains until I started ttc and all the charting...to be honest I'm probably just reading too much into it, it was probably just trapped wind or something! It was little twinges sort of level with my tummy button. I tried an OPK this evening and it was negative though, so probably wasn't anything.

I really, really hope it goes ok tomorrow; take care of yourself and fingers crossed it'll all be done and dusted this time tomorrow. *hugs*
xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm in at 9am which is good, get it over with! I'm pretty much guessing I'll ovulate over the next couple of days if it's all sorted but after all the bleeding for so long I'm going to give my poor uterus a months break to recover lol! I don't really want to as I'm impatient and I could really ttc straight away as long as tomorrow is successful but I think it's been a long 5 weeks for me and I'm gonna rest a bit. But as soon as AF comes I'll be back at it!! Xxx


----------



## smokey

I had my follow up scan on Tuesday to be told it was now a complete mc and there was only a little lining left so bleeding should stop soon.
Other then that they didnt tell me much.
Part of me was just glad to have it all over with, I had a 4 week long mc where I was constantly bleeding and my body was rejecting the baby but all the scans over that 4 weeks showed a heart beat and good growth giving me false hope (was pretty much waiting for babys heart to stop while my body was rejecting it) 4 weeks of waiting for your baby to die so you can pass it is heart breaking, he held on till the last second.

For some reason I have been realy horny the last few days so maybe my body is telling me to get on with it, just wish this last little bit of spotting would end now.


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I'm so sorry you had to go through that smokey, that must have been awful. I knew my baby had no heartbeat but my body just didn't want to let go :-( 
I just hope tomorrow goes ok and I can finally get back ttc. I have also been quite horny, which is no surprise as my right ovary is trying to release an egg but the bleeding is still ongoing! Fingers crossed this time next week we will be putting it all in the past and dtd again lol xxxxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

Smokey that sounds like pure hell...I can't imagine going through that. I hope you're doing ok now? With what you and Baileybubs have been through it really makes me realise how grateful I should be be for my straightforward mc. 

That was a very odd sentence to write...

Bailey, how did it go this morning? Are you feeling ok? I hope the doc got it all out and it wasn't too painful xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cherry,

I'm doing ok thanks, it was a bit painful and strange! It's not something they normally do, it was the colposcopy clinic and they usually deal with removing abnormal cells from the cervix so they were soooo lovely and sympathetic with me about having a miscarriage! It caused me to start having strong contractions for a few minutes but he managed to get lots out, more than expected apparently and he said he got all he could see so hopefully that's it! If not I have to go back next week and have a d&c but (touch wood) since I got back from hospital the bleeding has just suddenly stopped!! Nothing, not even spotting! So i'm cautiously happy that I think it's all over yay!

Hope you are ok today smokey xxxxx


----------



## Pebbles11

Hi, welcome Smokey! Sounds like its been a tough week Bailey. I am very glad of my "easy" MC too, would have been better to not have one eve but that's life....hopefully onwards and upwards from here.

Anyway so we've been baby-dancing, not loads and loads but prob about 5 times since the mc. I "think" I have ovulated and I might jinx things..... But I feel a bit pregnant! I had pale brown spotting (and it really was just a few little spots) on Wednesday just the same as last time and I also have strangely sore & swollen boobs which is uncommon for me when non pregnant even just before my period but also something i had last time. So fingers crossed although now I am panicking that IF I get a bfp it will be too soon. I'm going to try to hold off testing for one more week unless Af shows up. 

Cherry- you asked about the acupuncture.... It is weird and I have only had 2 sessions so far, however the second was much more relaxing, the first one freaked me out as for some reason I didn't picture actually having a needle in the top of my frikking head!!!! Weirdly o never get much ewcm, and I got home and later that day.... Lots of ewcm! I hav heard reflexology is good too, and no needles!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooooh how exciting pebbles!! How long ago do you think you ovulated? I'm going to wait until first AF shows up to try, especially seen as I think I may ovulate in next couple of days if this bleeding has finally stopped, seen as my right ovary was ready and waiting to release my egg when I had the scan yesterday, but I don't fancy dtd just yet (worried about mh cervix being sore after the procedure this morning). 

But I have my opk's ready for next month!! It's my birthday at the end of may so if AF shows up in next three weeks I could be dtd as I am ovulating around the time of my birthday!!! Now that would be a great birthday pressie!!


----------



## baileybubs

Urgh, the bleeding has come back this morning!! All day yesterday there was nothing, but this morning there was a clot and bleeding again :cry:

They did say I could keep bleeding for another week but I just hoped that as it suddenly stopped yesterday that meant it was all done. Its just like another blow, everytime I go to the toilet I am checking that its gone sigh, yet another week of waiting to see.....


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi everyone,

I'm glad they managed to get lots out Bailey, has the bleeding been any better? Is it new blood or old stuff still working its way out? Do you have to go back for any scans again after this or do they think they got as much as possible? I'm glad they were so nice at the clinic - it's weird (but understandable) how all the people who deal with mc every day seem to get immune to it and don't seem to really click what an emotional smack it is for the people going through it.

And Pebbles, we've been BDing as well! If I counted my cycle from the mc, I should've been due to ovulate a couple of days ago and I've had a few pangs that maybe/possibly/might be O pains. I've been keeping an eye on my temps and I think I might have o'd on Friday. Irritatingly, oh went to meet a friend of ours on Thurs eve and came home a little worse for wear, and my demands for BD didn't exactly work out too successfully, and oh got a little 'damaged' in the attempt...which took him out of action on Friday as well! So if that was O Day, then we missed the most important BD days!! Grrrr. But we'll see, if my temps fall a bit over the next couple of days it would suggest that I haven't o'd yet and it was a couple of rogue temps...

Amazing that you feel a bit pregnant though! That would be just great, I've got all my fingers crossed for you! So you're going to test at the end of this week?

Bailey, it's oh's birthday at the end of May too! *IF* we happened to catch this cycle, we'd be looking at a positive test around that time, which would be a lovely pressie :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cherry,

I'm doing ok thanks, I'm trying really hard not to get too excited because I think it might finally be over. I had no bleeding the day of the procedure, but it started again yesterday just a bit in the morning, by night it had stopped again. But this morning a bit of bleeding again, but its new blood, very bright pink almost (sorry tmi) so I am thinking its just residual and because my cervix is still open (or at least thats what I'm hoping!!).

Are both you and pebbles in the 2ww now then? How exciting!! I bet you cant wait to test, I would have to force myself to wait but I wouldnt want to be disappointed. Fingers crossed for you both!!

Smokey - how are you feeling now? Hope everything is going ok for you xxxxx


----------



## cherrytomato

sigh...nope, not in 2ww after all I don't think. My temp dipped again today so it doesn't look like I've ovulated yet after all...I _think_ it should happen within the next week though...hopefully...

How's the bleeding today bailey? any better?

xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not gonna get too excited but there has been very little bleeding today yay!! But I'm still not allowing myself to believe it might be over. And I also felt what I'm sure was ovulation pains on my right side again so things may be looking up!! 

Sorry you arent in 2ww yet cherry, just keep dtd as I'm sure it will be any day now!!

I'm getting really excited about being able to ttc again! I'm just afraid of how worried and scared I will be as soon as I do see that BFP. I will be petrified for the whole pregnancy, especially when it comes to the scans. But I keep telling myself that if there is a problem then the only way to find out is to keep trying and if I want my baby I have to carry on and it will all be worth it eventually. I just don't know how I will cope if I miscarry again xxxx


----------



## Pebbles11

Hi, Bailey I am exactly the same. One MC I can deal with, two and I think I'll need to go into a mental asylum. I am so worried about how I'll be in the 1st tri but as you say it's the only way!!! 
Ok so I have no blood at all since about 10 days after mc. If I was following my normal 32 day cycle counting day 1 as the day i passed the embryo, then AF should arrive on Friday this week. Today I have had some brown cm type blood, not very much but enough to show on my knickers. This is either an early AF, which may be possible considering the mc, OR could be implantation bleed. I had an implantation bleed last time on this exact day of my cycle..... No prego symptoms at the moment though. I will be surprised if its bfp as I debt think we have bd'd enough this cyle as I wasn't sure about ovulation. Fingers crossed ladies.


----------



## baileybubs

Well you are only 8dpo cherry, that's about the time of implantation, it's a bit early for AF I think so you never know!!

AFM, I thought AF would have been here by now. The last hpt I did was Sunday and it was bfn but today the need to pee has been unbelievable!!!! It's painful, feels like my bladder could burst but then very little pee (sorry tmi lol).I think I'm going to test in the morning, I should have got my AF by now and the tiredness and peeing are driving me nuts!!

Pebbles, are you in 2ww yet??


----------



## kristina1291

awww im sorry!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Tested with my digi this morning and another bfn, still no sign of AF and still needing to pee all the time!!! So frustrated!!!! 

And I'm in an angry mood and sick of babies everywhere!!! There are so many pregnant women at work and now I'm covering someone's maternity, then I'm going to be moved in August to cover someone else's maternity!!! It's like rubbing salt in the wound, I can cover everyone else maternity coz I'm not pregnant and don't have my baby :cry:


----------



## cherrytomato

Aw bailey...it'll happen, really it will. A bit insensitive of your work to keep making you cover other people's mat leave though.

It looks like we've both got messed up cycles this time round :( Pretty sure mine's AF - I was worried before that I had a short LP, and it looks like I might. I got vit B6 to try, so will start taking it once AF is in full flow.

I know it seems like every day is such a nightmarishly long time to wait before we can ttc, then have to wait, then try again. But we'll be able to look back and know how much we wanted our babies and there's not a chance we'll take them for granted. Time's a bitch - flies when you want it to linger and drags when you want it to f*ck off. I'm resigned to the fact it's going to take some time - I don't like it, and it upsets me, but there's only so much we can do. I like to think that in a few years' time we'll have a littler toddler running around, and I'm going to try to focus on that rather than the next few months of frustration. Emphasis on the 'try' there, of course....

*hugs* xxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks cherry, and I think for my work it's probably just that they've forgotten, if you know what I mean, so I just don't think they realise that it might upset me that I'm covering maternity.

I keep telling myself the same thing about how much we will appreciate and know how lucky we are to have our babies when we get them. I see people and hear people complain about pregnancy and children and see bad mothers or mothers who just take their children for granted but I know that will never be me. And my baby will know how wanted and loved they are.

I am a big fan of Neil Young, my oh introduced me to his music, and I get tweets of his song lyrics everyday, and today was just amazing and I felt it was meant just for me;

"When you chase the sun, chase it half way around the world,
The rainbow comes when you least expect it to."

How weird is it that was today's tweet when I'm feeling this way?! And he is of course right, our rainbows will come when we least expect them.


----------



## Pebbles11

Hi girls, hope you are well. Haven't been on here for a while. 
Well, guess what.... I am preggers again! Got my bfp on hols last week at 12 dpo. Was quite a faint line so I did it again at 16 dpo and gotta nice dark line. I'm very excited and I do feel positive about it but obv I am worried and scared that I'll mc again. 

Got pregnant 2nd cycle after mc. I didn't have my usual post ov symptoms of sore boobs straight after and spots on my neck so I suspected something was up. I also had quite a big implantation bleed at 5dpo! It was pale pink blood. I showed my hubby and he thought I was pg but didn't say anything. 

If all goes well I will be due valentines day 2013!! 

Any news from you ladies???? Would love a bump buddy! X


----------



## cherrytomato

Aww Pebbles! Congratulations! That's just brilliant news, I'm really happy for you!! :)

It must be a strange feeling, given what happened, and I totally understand why you're nervous. But don't let that spoil it - focus on the excitement!! In my head I'm thinking of the mc almost as a practice run, so that I'm more prepared next time around. You're more 'ready'.

No luck here yet, cycle's still long so I've only had one cycle since mc - should be ovulating any day though. I'd really, really love to be your bump buddy - fingers firmly crossed!

Huge congratulations, hopefully bailey and I won't be too far behind you....

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow congratulations pebbles!!! That's amazing news!! I bet you are excited, and it's totally normal to be scared. I think when I get pg I won't be happy until that baby is in my arms lol!! So happy for you! 

Well I finally got AF on my birthday, of all days! And think I either have just ovulated or about to, I've been using opk's but they are always negative, I don't even get a faint line with them so I'm thinking they don't work for me. But I did have O pains for the past few days and didn't have them today. Been trying to dtd every other day do hopefully I will have caught the eggy, and if you are due to O soon too cherry then FX'd we could all be bump buddies!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay I finally got a positive opk!!! Grabbed the oh and :sex: immediately haha!! FX'd I catch that egg!! Now for the 2ww and all the symptom spotting!


----------



## cherrytomato

oooo fingers crossed Bailey!

FF thinks I ovulated a few days ago so fingers crossed. It's a bit confusing because it also thinks I have a short luteal phase (which means inevitable miscarriage) so I've been taking vitamin B6 to try and lengthen it a bit....but when I got pregnant before I got a bfn at 13 dpo (bfp at 18dpo) which suggests my lp is longer than 13 days (and therefore fine)....sigh. So many bloody things buzzing round my head! Overthinking? Hell yes.

And as for symptom spotting - I'm all over it! Which is terrible because I _know_ I'm doing it and I _know_ I'm going to be so upset when AF shows up. Bah! Why can't we have it easy? Seriously, _how_ do some people get pregnant by _mistake_??!!

Ok, rant over.....


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I know it's all so confusing isn't it?! I was busy panicking that we hadnt had sex in the right day before, being ridiculous!! 

At the moment I swear I am feeling O pains on both sides!! But I've been feeling them for a week so I have no idea what goes on in my body!


----------



## baileybubs

FX'd we can all be bump buddies too! When will you be testing cherry?

I'll be testing a week on Friday if I can last that long!!


----------



## cherrytomato

I felt what I thought were o pains on both sides last time - sort of sharp twangs.

Anyway, because my cycles have been up the spout, FF suggests waiting til 18dpo before testing...so that takes me to June 25 - Monday after next, the Monday after you test Bailey! To be honest if I manage to get that far without AF turning up I'll be very surprised! If I can get through another week without coming on at least I'll know my lp is a reasonable length...and then I'll start really hoping and getting impatient!

Thinking back, when i got my bfp last time at 18dpo it was with a First Response test, and a normal Boots one came back negative....so I'm totally confused!! I'm going to hang on for as long as I can but it's going to feel like a contest between me and AF....


----------



## baileybubs

Well fingers crossed for us both!! I'm telling you, bump buddies all 3 of us! 
I won't be due for AF til Sunday 23rd so I will actually be testing 2 days before she's due, but I tested as early as 5 days before AF last month lol, so I bet I will have given in by next Tuesday haha!! I've got 5 IC's and 5 Asdas own hpt's anyway so it wont matter if I waste a few!
I will no doubt be inundating you guys with symptoms in the next week or so lol!!


----------



## cherrytomato

I love that you have a stash of tests! I've not got any - I'm sort of scared to buy them ahead of time! I don't want to tempt AF (I'm not usually superstitious but I'm all over the place with this TTC lark....)

I would love it if we were all bump buddies together - we'd have to meet up next year when we're all Mums :)

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I'm taking the opposite superstition to yours, I'm thinking if I buy loads of hpt's, opk's, tampons and pads then it will be sods law I won't need them lol (or perhaps that's just wishful thinking!)

And that would be great wouldn't it, if all of us are on this crazy pregnancy journey at the same time and then meet up when we have all finally got our rainbow babies


----------



## cherrytomato

Sigh...well it'll be a bit longer to wait for me! I put this morning's temp in and FF moved my o date!! I'm not surprised really - temps for the last 3 days were much higher. Anyway, our BD pattern has been sporadic really (so frustrating cos I'm trying not to push but oh is more of the 'let it happen' frame of mind..) but we managed a couple of times in the' fertile window' so fingers crossed. Means I'm not testing til the 29th tho!!! I hate having such a long cycle!!!


----------



## Pebbles11

Hiya, don't lose hope Cherry - you never know! We only bd'd 4 times in May as hubby as away a lot. I never got a positive OPK and my post ovulation temps were all over the place plus I had a terrible cold/flu, yet it appears I still managed to conceive! 

Ov pain is a great sign, I had it last month and it was almost like mild period pain. I worked out that on our BFP cycles only doing it on the day before and the day of does the trick. I dont think my hubby's sperm has a good shelf life!

Regarding preg test brands- I'm a First Response girl, I think they're the best ones. Last week's BFP was at 12 dpo (instant but faint) with a strong one at 16dpo. 

Where are you in Surrey Cherry? I lived in Guildford for a bit many years ago and also in Bracknell for a year.


----------



## cherrytomato

I work in Guildford! More or less on the university campus. Live in Woking though - we move out of London last year but I still barely know the area! The in-laws are a *bit* more in your part of the world though, near Bolton. 

Where are you, bailey? Don't worry if you'd prefer not to say! :)


----------



## baileybubs

I am actually near Bolton lol! I live in Chorley at the moment. Have lived all over the North West really, and lived in York for 3 years when I was at uni. I'm a bit of a nomad lol! I never really stay in one place long!

And I agree with pebbles, temps and opk's don't necessarily mean anything especially after mc so don't give up hope cherry! It's so hard waiting though isn't it? I have to say I've become a bit of a poas addict! Even though I got a positive opk yesterday I still did one today, which is kinda pointless really lol!

And the symptom spotting has begun, at just 1dpo lol! I'm getting odd cramping pains, that are sharp but they could just be related to ovulation. It's so weird as before I got pregnant I never noticed any of this, I was only ntnp when I got pg so had no clue about O pains, opk's and cycle tracking! Now I feel every twinge haha! I'm wondering if it's just coz I notice more or whether being pg and the mc have made them stronger?


----------



## cherrytomato

Chorley? The in-laws are in Horwich!! Guess it's a northern meet-up!

Symptom spotting at 1dpo is impressive! I was irritated by ff today after being bumped from 6dpo to 3dpo, so I had a play. I told ff to ignore one single temp from a week or so ago - and it decided I was 9dpo! So I have no idea where I'm at if a single temp makes almost a week's difference. A couple of days ago I had what felt like mild period pain for a few days and got my hopes up, but I've no idea now!

Have either of you used the tests that guesstimate how many weeks along you are? Think they're Clear Blue... Maybe I'll cave and try one in a week or so if AF hasn't shown up...


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I don't think it's really a symptom lol, think I'm just trying to convince myself that I can feel something happening lol!

I used a clear blue when I was pg at 3 days after AF was due and it said 3+ weeks. Now I read the box and it claims that the number of weeks means weeks since conception, not weeks you are pregnant coz obviously 1 week pregnant isnt really pregnant at all, just the week following menses. But I calculated that with my cycle being 28 days I couldn't have conceived 3 weeks before that, so I don't think they are very accurate. I must have had high hcg.

Also they aren't as sensitive as other tests, so are only best used when AF is due or late. But I'd give it a go if you aren't sure where you are! Can't believe that changing one temp change your dpo to 9dpo! Doesn't sound very convincing to me, might give you peace of mind to test.


----------



## cherrytomato

I. Am. Going. Stir. Crazy.

I have never been this impatient! I asked one of the chart-expert-type-people on FF to look at my chart, hoping that she'd say it was being silly and I wasn't just a couple of days past o...but unfortunately she thinks I o'd at either cd20 or cd24, so to go with cd24 in terms of testing etc. Sooo I'm 5dpo. Just 5. Fiiiiiiiiiiiiive. 

Before I went on the pill I had such normal-length, regular cycles! Bah.

I'm going to try and wait 10 days. I think I can manage that. Maybe. Must not buy tests. Must not buy tests.

I think I've cracked.....

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, well I am feeling the same! According to my positive opk I am only 2dpo!!! Just 2, it's driving me bonkers coz I know its fairly impossible to have symptoms yet!! But I still keep thinking I can feel things happening! I'm getting a weir pulling feeling behind my belly button and twinges in my ovary and uterus area. But they are probably just related to the fact that I just ovulated! I was thinking it might be the Fallopian tube pushing the egg down to the uterus but I don't know if that would mean fertilisation or not.
And then I think it's all in my head!!
I have IBS and when I was pregnant it stopped, I was constantly constipated when I was pg (sorry tmi) and all of a sudden my IBS has stopped again!
But it could just be because of hormones in general, not that I'm pregnant! 
I wish it was next week already!!!


----------



## cherrytomato

So are you still testing Monday after next..? I'm getting mixed up with the days, but it looks like we'll be testing around the same time...

I'm kind of trying *not* to feel things..I'm just assuming that if I feel anything right now it's AF on the way. I don't know why I'm so wound up this cycle, I was much calmer last time!


----------



## baileybubs

Well if my cycle is normal then AF will be due a week on Sunday, but as I only O'd on tues/weds then it might be due a bit later. I think I'm going to test a week today....if I can hold out that long!! Coz then I'll be 9dpo according to when I got a positive opk. I'm hoping that might be early enough to get a faint BFP.


----------



## baileybubs

How's the 2ww going cherry? Or should I say the 3ww?! I'm going bonkers! I am feeling so many twinges! I am dying to test?

And how's the pregnancy going pebbles? Hope the symptoms aren't treating you too badly!!


----------



## cherrytomato

well OH thinks I've lost it (my mind, not a baby) - I think it's the pent up anxiety, it's got me acting like a two-year old! And I'm waking up ridiculously early because I'm worried what my temp will be - which ironically buggers up the temp!! Found out another person I know is pregnant yesterday, which isn't helping.

If I'm honest with myself, I've not had any symptoms. I keep thinking I can feel an ache, but I think I'm just nervous about AF coming. No twinges this time. Last time I had really sharp twinges that I thought were o pain, but I didn't get that this time. I had a couple of days with a really sore tum last time - it felt like trapped wind but just wouldn't go. Haven't had that either. At some point (prob a bit later) I was overheating at night and having really vivid dreams - none of that either. A small bit of me is rationalising it by saying my body was freaked out and over-reacting last time, and it's more chilled about it this time. But I know I'm just trying to convince myself and the only answer I'll really get is from that flipping stick that's still over a week away!!! 

I'm really torn about when to test though - last time i got a bfn at 13dpo, bfp at 18dpo. If I test at 13dpo this time and get bfn, a small bit of me will still be hoping that the same thing will happen. At least if I test at 18dpo I'll know the test is right (probably). But I might have utterly lost my marbles by then...! Ugh. Nightmare.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I know how you feel, I tested today coz I really am feeling tightening and pains that are making me think I'm pregnant!! But it was bfn, I knew if would be though coz I'm somewhere between 4 and 7dpo, so waaaaaay too early lol!! 

I would just test at 13dpo anyway hun, better to know as early as you can and get into the doctors is what I think. 

It's sooooo frustrating waiting!!! I think I'm gonna go insane!


----------



## cherrytomato

Yeah I'm beginning to think you're right...I keep spending ages playing on FF, telling it to ignore this temp, or that temp...it puts me right up to 11dpo depending on how much I cook the books :) I don't know if you've used FF before, but it has this 'pregnancy indicator' thing that uses some algorithm or other to tot up all the symptoms you enter, and those who tot up more than 80 points are 70-90% more likely to be pregnant...or something like that anyway. Again, more silly tools for me to try and fiddle with to try and get something to just say 'YOU'RE PREGNANT'.

Maybe I'll go for next Sunday morning (you're testing Friday, right?). That'll be 14dpo. Maybe I'll be lucky. I'll buy a twin pack just in case... Whatever it says I'm going to burst into tears. I almost started blubbing today because I was stressing about it so much - and then of course thought 'ooo...is that a symptom??' 

I'm a lost cause...insanity will reign for the next 7 days at least (unless AF shows and brings me back down to earth). Time to embrace the bonkers I think... :tease:

xx


----------



## baileybubs

I do use ff but I don't temp I just enter my symptoms but I've never seen where it says whether I'm likely to be pg?

Well Friday will be 2 days before AF due, and about 11dpo if my opk was when I ovulated. But I have no doubt I'll test before that too lol!! I tested today haha, I knew it would be bfn so I don't know why I did it lol.


----------



## cherrytomato

ah I think it's one of the VIP features if you pay. It rates your chances based on when you dtd, does the pg points things, and tracks a few other bits for you to obsess over...

I would totally test earlier if I hadn't got the bfn at 13dpo last time...but then again, I'm only giving myself til 14dpo now! Ah well, we'll see I guess. Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Pebbles11

TEST TEST TEST!! I got mine at 12dpo, I bet I would have got 11dpo as well but I tested on 12 dpo as we were going wine tasting that day and there was no way I was missing out if I wasnt preggers! 

I am in a major panic here was I am 6 weeks on Wednesday but yesterday and this morning I had a tiny tiny amount of pale brown/orangey tinged mucus - a bit when I wipe and a couple of small faint smears on a panty liner. It appears to have stopped now. 

I wanted an early scan at EPU but hubby wants to wait and see - it was quite invasive last time we thought and because its so early it might just panic us more. They told us it was frigging triplets at the last 6 week scan and it wasnt at all! I think I'm going to see what happens. 

I think I over did it at the weekend - wedding on saturday with dance floor action and then vacuuming/cleaning on sunday. How did your first bleeds with your mc's start?


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi Pebbles,

I'd take it as a good sign that it's stopped. Loads of people get a bit of discharge and it's absolutely fine - I know you must be freaking out, but try and keep the panic in check. If it gets worse or looks more bloody, maybe call the GP/EPU. I was 6 weeks (8 weeks since LMP) when I went - anything under 8 weeks and they do an internal scan I think, so yup a bit more invasive....

Mine started off after we BDd for the first time since I got my bfp - I thought it might be related to that to begin with, but it went from brownish discharge to something more blood-like. I also had a weird pain on one side, kind of level with my tummy button. I went through the entire panic on the boards here if you really want the gritty detail, and most people said not to worry - they'd be right, as that stat keeps telling us: 3 out of 4 will be absolutely fine. And unless it's bright red blood, you probably don't need to worry.

A good friend of mine went through exactly the same as me - bleeding, EPU, A&E - she didn't mc and she's due a baby boy in August.

I'm sending you positive vibes - try and distract yourself this evening if you can. If nothing happens between this morning and tomorrow morning I'd think you're probably fine :) 

Keep us posted hun, I'll be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Pebbles I would try (and I know it's hard) not to worry, like cherry said it can be perfectly normal, sometimes it's caused by a blood clot from the uterus lining that forms during inplantation, nothing serious. I am praying for you it's ok, but if you really are worried/in pain/bleeding gets heavy or goes red I would go to a & e. 

As for the start of my mc, my body wasnt aware the baby died so I had to have mine medically induced. I never had any bleeding/spotting or pain until I took the tablets that induce labour so I can't really help you there. All I can say is mine was more of a gush of blood and strong contraction like pains. 

Really hope it's all fine though, and I'm sure it is xxxxxxx

Cherry - any symptoms yet? How many dpo are you now? I'm only 5dpo but I am having really strong aches and twinges now! It seems to happen more in the evening and it makes me feel like my trousers are too tight or something. Besides that nothing else. Really wish I could test already!!!


----------



## cherrytomato

I'm 9dpo - but a bit confused. My temp dropped yesterday and usually that mean AF will land that day, but nothing happened. No AF, no cramps. I slept with the window open so explained away the temp that way. But this morning it was still low - but exactly the same temp (to 2 decimal places) which is bizarre, and I'm trying to explain it away...but can't. Still no cramps but I'm expecting AF today/tomorrow now :(

Fingers still crossed for you bailey! Any news pebbles?

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Apparently it's common for a temp drop with inplantation.....don't know where I read that lol!!


----------



## cherrytomato

hmm I hadn't thought about implantation...maybe! I just googled and it's not common for it to be more than a one-day dip from the look of it. I was trying to think if I might have pushed the buttons on the thermometer wrong and it displayed the most recent temp rather than taking my temp. I guess I'll see tomorrow...

Hmm, I just checked ff and it's moved my coverline - the low temps from today/yest were below it originally, and now they're just above. I honestly don't understand how that thing works. Maybe it's because a pre-AF drop wouldn't hold steady but would keep dropping..?

Still don't think I've got any cramps...I'm so focused on any feeling that's not 'nothing' that I've no idea any more! My appetite's a bit odd though...I don't feel hungry, but you know that feeling when you've not eaten and you need to? A bit like your tummy's turning? I feel like that. Not queasey or nauseous, just a bit...odd. That could be AF though I guess. I didn't get any sickness last time - except the day my mc started.

Are all your twinges and aches unusual for you this early? Sounds like a good sign...! I really, really hope we both get bfps when we test - how amazing would that be??!

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I get what feeling you mean....I tend to get that if I'm overly tired. Not sure on the temp drop though if inplantation temp drop would just be for a day.....hopefully tomorrow your temp will go up again!! 

I don't know if the twinges are usual as I didn't realise I was pg until I missed AF last time.


----------



## cherrytomato

Bugger. Got pains this afternoon and now it looks like AF has got me after all. Bugger bugger bugger. 

Focusing all my vibes on you now Bailey!! Time for a second bcp on this thread!
xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no cherry!! Are you sure AF has arrived?! Bugger if it has!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Pretty sure really. It was only a little but I expect it'll pick up this evening. The only I hope I have now is that it might be implantation bleeding, but I'd be kidding myself really. Wish my o day had been clearer though - if it was only 9 days ago that's not good :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's a shame hun, Im feeling doubtful myself now. Feels more like O pains than anything else and not dtd for 4 days and I'm away tonight. Oh well c'est la vie xxx


----------



## Pebbles11

cherrytomato said:


> Bugger. Got pains this afternoon and now it looks like AF has got me after all. Bugger bugger bugger.
> 
> Focusing all my vibes on you now Bailey!! Time for a second bcp on this thread!
> xxx

Hi , thats annoying about AF! Although with my first preg I actually got AF for one day then it stopped! Proper cramps and everything. 

Talking of blood..... Things not looking too good here. Hardly had anything yesterday as I said so was feeling pretty okay especially when my sis who is a midwife said that 6 weeks is the most common time to have a little blood. Last night my friend came round to borrow a dress and as I was chatting to her I felt this warm-ness in my knickers!! It was a little gush of browny red blood, made a spot about the size of a £2 coin in my pants! No cramps or clots. So I put a towel on thinking the mc was coming on but then there was nothing all night. Put a pant liner on at work today and there were a few little smears of brown mainly from first thing today. I have a very sight tinge on the loo roll now. But that's it. 

So we're going to EPU at 10 in the morning.... Really wanted to avoid that. It will be inconclusive as I'm only 6 weeks but at least I can check its not ectopic. We've agreed that if it's mc we're having a private testing and consultation. It can't b just chance when we are young (ish) and healthy plus I conceive so easily!


----------



## cherrytomato

Aw Pebbles I'm sorry you're having to go through the angst of this. I think it's good you're going to the EPU and you've got an early appointment. I hope they tell you good news. 

OH and I said the same thing about going private if it happens again - we're willing to pay to find out if there's a problem rather than put ourselves through it a third time.

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, I _really_ hope it's stuck and it just some blood clearing our from somewhere...

xxx


----------



## Pebbles11

PHEW!!! Things looking okay! I am measuring bang on 6 weeks which is what I thought plus there is a heartbeat!!!!!! It looks much 'neater' than the last one, although we saw a heartbeat last time so I'm not getting my hopes up too much. It looked like I had swallowed a diamond ring on the scan this time, and it's 4mm! 

There is a patch of blood higher up than the baby so that will be the bleeding and I may see more of it. All looked good though! 

So relieved but we are still not telling anyone!


----------



## cherrytomato

Awww Pebbles that is EPIC news!! I'm really happy for you :) Right, you've had the scare for this pregnancy, now you're allowed to enjoy it and look forward to having a wee bub! Did they print you out a pic?


----------



## baileybubs

Pebbles that's amazing hun!! So happy for you and your little sticky bean!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Soooo bailey...did you test..?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah bfn again yesterday, but in still only 9dpo today so I'm not giving up!!

And today I felt queasy, which I never ever do unless I'm hungover!! But this was more like seasickness. I didn't get ms when I was pg before, how would you ladies describe it??
And now I've got a weird pain in my lower pelvis area that feels like I'm being pricked with lots of needles......I think personally I've gone bonkers and I'm imagining all this!! Either that or this is AF getting ready to arrive!


----------



## cherrytomato

Ooooo sounds promising! I didn't get ms either so can' help I'm afraid. Friend of mine never threw up but just felt generally really crappy for weeks, another friend spent the first couple of months with her head over the toilet bowl - think it varies!

It's funny, I feel better now AF is here. Looking forward to really trying to catch that egg in a couple of weeks. But I'm still hyper aware of every twinge and niggle - makes me realise I'll just have to ignore them next time! When I got pregnant before I had a whole load of symptoms that I didn't know we're symptoms at the time - if I get them again I'll freak out! Fingers crossed for that bfp in a few days bailey, hope you're doing well pebbles!xx


----------



## ehdo9967

don't worry that you told people or feel like a "failure" you most certainly are not....and I didn't tell anyone but after the devastating loss had to tell people beacuse I needed the support (and to justifty why I had made up lots of white lies to get out of drinking events etc....my friends thought that I had been giving them the cold shoulder)!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies how's it going?

How's that little bean pebbles?

Any news yet cherry? I got bfn again yesterday at 12dpo but AF is now 2 days late so got a frer to use tomorrow. Don't feel anything though now so I'm thinking it was just that I O'd late and so AF is due a little later. Oh well, all I can do is wait and try again next month if this isn't my month!


----------



## Pebbles11

Bean seems to be going okay so far....I should be 7 weeks today. I'm pretty hungry and tired, occasional heartburn. I have escaped MS so far but this morning I nearly puked when feeding the cat but then cat food has always turned my stomach anyway! Most importantly I have had no further bleeding. I still don't want to get my hopes up, I don't think anyone who's had an mc can let themselves hope until the baby is actually here. 

You'll probably think I'm a huge bitch for this comment but there's this girl I know on facebook who's been bragging about how easy and brill her pregnancy has been plus how she can't see why anyone would find pregnancy a challenge. When i miscarried she allegedly said to one of my other friends " well she got pregnant too quickly anyway"...... Like that makes any difference. 
Anyway, she had her baby on Monday after a 3 day labour, ending in emergency c section with all sorts of medical intervention. Plus she is really short ( less than 5foot) but the baby was nearly 10lb! Obviously I'm pleased that both are okay but I did feel a little bit smug that it hasnt all been smooth sailing after all her bragging ! 

No AF Bailey...., that's news!!! TEST!


----------



## baileybubs

No I don't think you're a bitch, I'd feel exactly the same hun! Some people don't realise how lucky they are!

An I spoke too soon, AF came this morning, my cycle must be longer now coz of mc but Nevermind! I've ordered digi opk's, some Frers and cb digi tests for this month! Cd1 and ready to try again! July will be my month lol! PMA!


----------



## Pebbles11

Ah bugger!! Still I would rather be on a period than waiting for one. Have you been using preseed? I bloody love that stuff and am going to continue using it even when not ttc! Not that any sex is on the agenda for me at the moment.... I am following traditional Chinese medicine to get me thru this trimester including weekly acupuncture and daily herbs. Sex is banned in first tri as is any form of exercise, eating cold foods, swimming or getting wet in cold water and random food like pears of all things. I love pears as well! So hubby is a right miserable bugger at the moment!


----------



## baileybubs

No I've not used preseed, is it supposed to help the spermies get to the egg? Might have to invest in it for this month, going all out now lol!!!


----------



## Pebbles11

baileybubs said:


> No I've not used preseed, is it supposed to help the spermies get to the egg? Might have to invest in it for this month, going all out now lol!!!

Yes! Get some, I got mine from amazon. It acts like ewcm and helps the sperm to live a bit longer and swim better. We used it both times.


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi both,

Glad lil bean is settling well Pebbles! Aw sorry bailey...I was really hoping for you! Let's focus all our energy on July :)

And Pebbles I totally don't think you're being bitchy - I think the girl is clueless. Really bothers me when people say things like that, like they must know what it's like for everyone else. And what the frig does she mean, got pregnant 'too quickly'?? I do not like this girl and I've never even met her!

On another note, my best mate called last night to tell me her sister is 14 weeks pregnant - she had an unpleasant mc (as if there's any other kind...) at Xmas so I'm really happy for her :) Actually _really happy_ for her, rather than just trying not to be upset that someone else is preggers! She's due on boxing day, which is really nice because they'll associate that time of year with good news rather than linking it with her mc. Apparently she's got icky ms though... Anyway, another positive post-mc story to add to the positive vibes pile :)

Cor Pebbles, sounds like Chinese medicine is harsh!! Stick with it if it works though! I bought a beefed up vitamin B complex today in the hope that it'll help stretch out my luteal phase a bit - I can't work out if it's all old wives' tales or not but it doesn't look like it does any harm so I'm cracking on with it.

I've not used preseed either - I mentioned it once to oh and he didn't seem too keen on the idea...maybe I'll bring it up again. Do you think it actually helped you get pg..?

xx


----------



## cherrytomato

Pebbles11 said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> No I've not used preseed, is it supposed to help the spermies get to the egg? Might have to invest in it for this month, going all out now lol!!!
> 
> Yes! Get some, I got mine from amazon. It acts like ewcm and helps the sperm to live a bit longer and swim better. We used it both times.Click to expand...

I've just clicked 'add to basket' :)


----------



## baileybubs

Haha that made me laugh cherry! Think I'm gonna do the same, what price did you get it for? If I'm gonna go for it this month I am gonna really go for it!! May as well try preseed! Have either of you heard of it having advers effects? 

Did you test cherry? Are you testing this week? I have decided that from now on I am only testing with a frer once AF is late.....however, I used to have 28 day cycles and this month was 31 day cycle, so when do I consider it to be late lol!! Think I'll wait til cycle day 32 and if no AF I will use the frer! I've got 4 of them now and 2 cb digis coz I ordered some and oh also bought me some, FX'd I only have to use one lol!!


----------



## cherrytomato

No need for me to test - AF landed ages ago! I'm on cd10 now, expecting to o around cd 20 but going to cover 'standard cycle' o day too just in case. Mostly paranoid that the second half of my cycle is too short though, if I have another cycle where is clearly looks like 8-9 days I think I might go to doc or a fertility specialist or something..... But maybe we'll be lucky with the preseed! I bought it from Amazon bailey - almost all the reviews give it 4 or 5 stars, and lots of them said they caught first month of trying with it. Fingers crossed...


----------



## baileybubs

Preseed ordered! Lol! And sorry cherry I loose track of things so easily, i do remember you saying AF had come. 

What's considered to be a 'normal' luteal phase and what's considered short?


----------



## cherrytomato

Well from what I've read, if you imagine a 'normal' cycle is 28 days with ovulation on say 14, a normal luteal phase is around 2 weeks. 10-12 days is considered shortish, and less than than is problematic because the bean doesn't have time to bed in before it all comes out. I think it's to do with progesterone levels dropping off too quickly. The luteal phase is meant to stay pretty constant across all your cycles, so if you have a longer cycle than normal, it's because the first (pre-ovulation) part was longer (i.e. you ovulated later).

That kind of thing is all over the ttc boards - it's called a luteal phase defect, and the DIY treatment seems to be high doses of vitamin B6. But when I tried to look specifically on NHS/professional medic type websites, the official advice is that 'there is no evidence that medical treatment of luteal phase defect improves pregnancy rates'. So I'm a bit stumped. I guess they don't officially treat LPD, but lump it in with general fertility probs/low progesterone or something.

I'm not entirely sure if I have got a LPD, my charts look like I might, but I've only been charting since Jan and one cycle I was pregnant, one I mc'd, and my cycles are long, so I'm only really generalising from 2 'normal' cycles, and it's not clear cut. When I got pregnant before, I got a bfn at 13dpo with a First Response test, which suggests that it was too early to test, which suggests that my luteal phase is longer than 13 days. But it hasn't looked like it recently!

Can you tell I've been over-thinking this a bit??


----------



## baileybubs

I'm the same, I over think everything!!

And I'm the same cycle wise as you, only had 3 cycles since January, one was after mc so was weird, one was when I got pg and now the one that's just ended. I think my LP must be 14 days as I O'd on a Wednesday two weeks ago and AF showed yesterday. I used to have 28 day cycles but this month was 31, but think I O'd late coz of all the stress of working long shifts and I kept getting negative opk's!!

How long did you say you think your LP is? It all depends how many times you O too coz apparently a lot of women O twice especially of they have a long cycle. That's why I find all this LP stuff confusing, do you have 2 LPs if you O twice?? It's so baffling!!


----------



## cherrytomato

You can o twice??! :wacko:

I didn't know that!

I keep thinking I have a horribly long cycle, but it's only a few days extra really - somewhere around 32/33 days at the mo. In my pre-pill days I think it was a standard 28, but that was a long time ago...

FertilityFriend thinks my LP is 8/9 days. But that's based on the very first cycle I was temping (and I started halfway through, so unreliable), and the last one, which wasn't very clear - remember it shifted by 3 days if I told it to ignore just one day's temp? Actually, writing it out like that makes it seem silly really..! I should ignore it!!


----------



## Pebbles11

Hey girls, I am 32 day cycle, and some cycles I def ov twice on some cycles once at 18 and once at 21/22! I know this cos I get ov pain on those days and also the first time I conceived twins that were 3 days apart but obviously neither made it. Twins pass down the maternal side of the family because the women in some families hyper ovulate - my gran is a twin on my mums side.

If your LP is 12 to 14 days youre good, anything less than 12 isn't ideal. Acupuncture can help regulate your cycle allegedly???? 

All okay here with the rice pop (we are calling it that as a little name cos the scan lady said ooh it's the size of a rice pop!) no bleeding but I am shitting myself that I will mmc. Got a 12 wk scan date - 1 August. I'm 31 on August 5th so it better not be bad news....


----------



## baileybubs

Yep you can indeed O twice! Or so I have read anyway.

My cycles were always 28 too but don't know I that was only coz of the pill. I can't remember what they were pre pill as I was only 15 when I went on it (I had really heavy periods). Ironically now my periods are really light and not very painful. Now I have no idea when I should expect AF this month now, but hopefully if I get a positive opk then if your LP doesn't change then it should be 14 days later......or so I think! 

I was actually glad AF turned out to be late as I was worried about short LP seen as I only O'd on cd17. 

I can't wait to get to O again, looking forward to using the digi opk's this month!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey pebbles!

Glad your little Rice pop is doing ok! Bet you can't wait for the scan, I'm sure it will be absolutely fine hun, praying that your bean sticks!

I thought it was possible to O twice.....I also have the maternal gene as my nana had twins and triplets!! Would be nice in a way to have twins. I was joking to my oh and said I'm 'owed' a baby now so next time we should get two lol, but in reality I think I'd be petrified if it was twins! Still it would be awesome to have two gorgeous little babies, I'm sure we'd cope somehow. My oh's brother has two sets of twins, boys are 5 yrs old and girls are 3! They are gorgeous but such a handful!


----------



## Pebbles11

Oh my god it's twin central in your family!!! God it would be hard work with twins wouldn't it! 

When will your preseed turn up? Just a tip....don't use as much as the leaflet says, just use half. It makes things well slippery if you use too much!!!! It's so good you could literally not tell your oh and he wouldn't even know you were using it. The only thing I hav heard about it is that it sways a boy....as I helps fast sperm (usually boy sperm) swim even faster. However I'll take any actual live baby at this point so not bothered!


----------



## cherrytomato

awww little rice pop :) Great that the bleeding's stopped - roll on 1 Aug!

No twins on either side here so slim chance of that! I'll just take the one for now...

Think my preseed will get here at the weekend...just in time for the 10 days of dedicated BDing!


----------



## baileybubs

Will you be bding every day? I think we are going to bd every other day from cd10 and then on O day and 2 days after just in case my LH surge comes 32 hours before I actually O.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for the tip on the preseed pebbles! I've told me oh, I want him to be as involved in all the ttc as me coz when I was pg last time I think he felt a bit uninvolved coz all he did was one little job haha! I think if he is more involved in all this ttc craziness he might feel more like he had a more important role than just sperm donor hehe!

And I'm with you, a healthy happy baby is fine by me, boy or girl, even both! Twins may be a handful but in reality I'd be overjoyed if I went for a scan and they said there were 2 and they were both doing well!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Hopefully at least every other day, but during a window of about 12 days cos I'm not sure about o day. I'd rather do it every day during the most likely patch, but it tends to stress oh out a bit and I guess there's no need really....


----------



## baileybubs

Well the way i see it is if I could get pg before by chance, surely bd'ing every other day should give us a good chance. Think it's more annoying that you can do it at exactly the right time and it still not work!


----------



## cherrytomato

I know, that sucks!! Ah well, we'll give it everything we've got...


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly! And I'm praying to get pg by November as we are getting married sept next year. I can't exactly be getting married when I'm about to pop so if I'm not pg by November I will have to stop ttc and use bc pill again. I don't mind getting married if I'm anything up to 5 months pg so I'll have to stop between November and April next year I think if I've not already got there. Oh well, we shall see. Still got 5 months this year to try, and thankfully my cycles are only a month long on average so thats 5 tries!!


----------



## cherrytomato

5 months is a good amount of time, every chance you'll be pg by then! How exciting, wedding plans and baby plans....we got married last year, I was crap at the planning. My sister got all the Bridezilla genes. But you've got ages before you have to start planning the wedding I guess! Would you go back on the pill if you hadn't caught by Nov..? It mucked up my cycles so much that I really don't want to go back on it til after we've had our second (we want two, only a year or two apart if poss).

In other news, just got an email saying my preseed is in the post!


----------



## baileybubs

I don't want to go back on the pill no, but like I said I dont want to be heavily preggers in a wedding dress!! I guess I'll just have to see what's going on once November comes. Fingers crossed I will already be pregnant!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi both,

How are things? Hope all's well :)

My preseed arrived at the weekend - has been useful so far, so fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## Pebbles11

Yay for Pre-seed! I love that slippery stuff! 

All seems to be okay here. I am still constantly on a knife edge. I had a right wobble at the weekend as on Saturday I was 7.4 weeks which was then my other baby died....then I got a tummy bug on Sunday/Monday so I was nervous I would throw up so much that it died or get too hot with a tempertaure and kill it. 

Hopefully all is okay. I am worried my symptoms are not bad enough though..everyone on here is always throwing up at work, boobs gone up 5 sizes etc etc, whereas Im kind of the same but a bit more tired, slightly tender/full boobs, feel ever so slightly sick when I get too hot and eating a bit more but not too bad really. Do you think symptoms are a reliable indicator?


----------



## cherrytomato

Aw bless you Pebbles, I totally understand you feeling panicked but try to put it to the back of your mind. Sod's law you'd get a tummy bug to freak you out! 

Right, your sickness (or lack there of). According to the NHS, around half of pregnant women experience nausea and vomiting, and around 3 in 10 women experience nausea *without* vomiting. So try not to look too much into it - remember some people don't even realise they're preggers for months so presumably have zilch sickness. I think I mentioned in another post about my friend's sister who miscarried at Xmas, she's about 15 weeks now and all fine - all she has is the odd quease and doesn't much feel like drinking tea. 

One of the sites I looked at (patient.co.uk) said sickness seems to be more common if you're having a girl...so maybe you've got a boy :)

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!

Pebbles - I really don't think symptoms indicate anything coz its all based on hcg levels, mine were absolutely fine last time, I had a mmc and my body was still producing hcg at a ridiculous rate but I never once had ms. And I did get tender boobs but not really sore and now I get that all the time anyway! Every woman and every pregnancy is different. I know it's hard not to worry but I'm sure it's all fine.

I'm cd10 (as of half and hour ago lol) so testing in the morning with a digi opk. Feeling good about July and think all three of us will be bump buddies (with pebbles just a bit ahead lol).

Hope you are both ok and can't wait to see your scan pebbles!!


----------



## baileybubs

Well both yesterday and today I did a digi opk and they both came up with an error sign! Think I know what the problem is though, need to take the cap of before inserting the stick into the handle! But I did a cheapy opk this afternoon as well and it's negative. But there was at least a line this time, last month there were no lines at all until i got my positive. I was beginning to worry that my general levels of LH were low and that it would be a problem. 

Anyways we tested the preseed last night, it was on but I do think I used too much (sorry tmi!) very slippery lol!!

How are you both doing? Xxx


----------



## cherrytomato

evening all,

Ages ago I bought a pack of about 25 cheapy opks from Amazon - I've never, ever had a positive! But I've never tried the proper digital ones - they seemed quite expensive when I saw them in Boots?

Have to say we definitely didn't use the full amount of preseed - without tmi, it was rather a hurried incident and I didn't use the applicator either, just a small dollop of the stuff and it did the job nicely!

18dpo here - there's a chance I o'd yesterday, but past months it's been day 20. Either way, we've been trying to cover the possibility of o since 13dpo so fingers are tightly crossed for this month, we'll see what the temps say for the next few days....


----------



## baileybubs

Lol! Love that story hun!

Fingers crossed you caught that egg then hun! And now the dreaded 2ww lol!! How long is your luteal phase cherry? I got AF 15 days after I O'd last month so mines exactly 2 weeks which I guess makes me 'average'.


----------



## cherrytomato

I'm not really sure...I worried it was only 9 days, but I think that was FF being unhelpful. When I got pregnant before, I got a bfn at 13dpo before a bfp at 18dpo, both with First Response tests. So I think I'll have to leave it at least 2 weeks, more if I can manage it (and assuming AF stays away). 

So some time in early August - I guess that'll be around the same time as you bailey..?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah if AF stays away and I O at about the same time as last month then AF will be due 28th July so I'll wait another 2 days (coz that will be all I'll be able to manage if AF doesn't show!!) and I'll be testing on July 30th!! Only 23 days to go lol!!! Hopefully your LP will be longer than 9 days but not too long cherry!

It's such a pain that I work one weekend in, then one weekend off and O time just happens to be around my weekend in and I'm doing 12 hour shifts!! Oh well, I guess tired or not it will be worth if we catch that egg! I actually don't expect to O until possibly Wednesday but don't want to miss it so making sure we bd every other day. OH is loving it lol! He won't be loving it when I get the BFP and I'm too scared to bd for the first trimester lol!!


----------



## Pebbles11

Oh fingers crossed for both of you! Hated the TWW, not as much as I'm hating first tri though! So worrying. Just so you know I have NEVER had a positive OPK, I just don't think those things work. Last time I know I ovulated as I had ov pain ( and I got preggers lol) but still a negative OPK. I wouldn't bother spending money on them. 

Just woken up from a little nap, was knackered but can't say it's a preg thing, I've always loved a nap! Starving now though. I'll be 9 week this weds, I know I shouldn't wish for more symptoms but I'd kind of like a new one for reassurance!


----------



## baileybubs

I love naps too pebbles!! Was tempted to have one today after work but I think I would have ended up sleeping straight through and I need to be awake when oh gets home to dtd lol!! 

Ooooh not long til your scan pebbles! Bet you are excited and nervous! I wouldn't worry about not many symptoms though, every pregnancy is different and isn't a bad thing. But I know what you mean. Last month when AF was late I was praying to feel queasy hoping that it was morning sickness :haha:

How's things going cherry? I'm on cd12 and have some O pains but opk's are saying no! Stupid things are driving me bonkers, im definatley not using them next month! I dont even need them, me and oh dtd from cd8 every other day anyway so it doesn't matter when I O. I just want to know when I should test coz my cycle was longer than usual last month.


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi both,

Hope you're both doing well!

A teensy bit disheartened here tbh - today is cd21 and I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet. OH and I have been at it like bunnies to since cd12 or so just in case I o'd at a 'normal' time, so it's all getting a bit tiring now. As much as I hate the tww at least I'd have a vague idea whether we'd got the timing right, at the moment I've no idea what's going on. And I messed up my temp chart by having a couple of glasses of wine the other night for a friend's 30th, which made my temp rocket the next morning. AND there's been no sign of any CM at all so far this cycle which is just rubbish.

So I'm in a bit of a grump. But we'll have to keep at it until my temp looks like I've o'd or I'll be in a much bigger grump as I wait for AF!

Just noticed your due date Pebbles! valentines baby :) If you're a little bit late your bub could be born on my birthday (22nd Feb) - a good day to be born :) Have you got your scan all booked in?

If you're not getting positive opks, how long are you going to keep dtd bailey? I've never ever had a positive opk - I rely on the temping, but I'm getting a bit worried about how long the battery lasts and whether I could be getting dud readings... My cycles seem to be somewhere between 32 and 35 days at the moment so I guess we should keep dtd til at least the end of the week (when I'll be about cd27) to be safe.


----------



## baileybubs

Well I'm feeling O pains cherry but i looke back at my ttc diary and I got them from cd12 last month too and didn't get a positive opk until cd17 so hopefully by Friday I will have O'd. It's so hard to keep hoping and waiting on O, next month I am just doing whatever, me and oh are agreed that of it happens it happens, it's too upsetting to try and not get that BFP. I know that the statistics say only 20% of the time you get pg even when you do everything right but you just concince yourself that it's going to happen. 
I am feeling very disheartened too, which is silly as its not really been that long that I've been ttc since mc but it feels so hard. 

I almost feel like I'm already out for this month even though I haven't even O'd yet!! How can I be convinced that I won't get a BFP this month when I'm not even in 2ww yet!! Think I'm just feeling down coz I'm tired from working such long shifts.

I hope O comes soon for you cherry!!

And pebbles you are our beacon of hope! Can't wait to see your scan pic! Hope you are feeling well xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Btw sorry for bad spelling mistakes, I'm on my iPhone and typing fast so mistakes are inevitable!!


----------



## cherrytomato

[In Geordie accent:]

Day 22 in the BD house. The housemates are beginning to lose the plot.

Sigh...

Well my temp had a bit of a hop this morning, so there's a chance I o'd yesterday. FF is giving me NOTHING because I've been a bit eratic with the time I've been taking my temps so it's a tad unreliable. But - in today's exciting news - I HAVE A SORE BOOB. I don't generally get sore boobs, though I did when I was pregnant. I know it can't really mean anything at this stage, but y'know...I'll take anything I can get! It's only one boob though so on Planet Sanity I probably just slept in an odd position.

Bailey I've decided to ignore that 20% stat because because, frankly, it's just too depressing. I'm going to hope that with the excessive, bunny-like BDing we should have caught it. If/when AF comes I'll be absolutely broken, but at least I might feel a bit better during the 2/3ww. Maybe, anyway.

Until then we'll keep doing our bunny impression and counting the days.....


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, that's bd house made me laugh cherry!! 

It does drive you crazy all this doesn't it?? I don't think I'd have the patience to do my temp. Plus I get up at such different times of the day so it would all be messed up! And these opk's are a waste of time!

Ttc is so much fun isn't it?! All this charting and keeping track, and dtd inevitably on days when you are knackered lol!! Think after this month I'm just gonna go for a ntnp method.....but I'm probably just saying that coz I'm a bit disheartened at the moment. There are so many other people getting pregnant. I'm on a thread called "lucky thread" and it is lucky for loads of people, about 20 BFPs!! But not me!! There's only 8 of us out of about 30 that are still ttc and it makes me feel I will be last one standing (without a bump lol!).

Have you seen finding nemo? I keep singing "just keep swimming" coz I keep thinking just keep plodding along, and also for spermies to just keep swimming to that egg lol!!

Hope all is ok for you pebbles!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Well your lucky thread is definitely poo-pooing the 20% figure!!

If I had a lovely regular cycle that behaved itself I'd just crack on and not do the temping, opks and all that jazz. But the old body isn't cooperating so it's at least some way of knowing what's going on. Or I'm a massive control freak (oh would prob go with option 2, there). If we don't catch this month I'll think we'll just go off the boil a bit and just see what happens. It's too knackering and stressful to keep this up every month!

I say that, I'm pretty sure I'll still be obsessing about it...

I've seen Finding Nemo but can't remember the song. I'm going to look it up when I get home and it'll become the Official Song of TTC 2012.


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi both,

How are things? Pebbles you've gone abit quiet....I hope everything's ok xx
 
How about you Bailey? Think you said you'd be o'ing sometime soon? Finally seem to have o'd here, think I'm 3dpo now. I'll be testing around 28th July if AF hasn't shown up. It's a Saturday - and the day the in-laws are coming to visit for the weekend so that'll be interesting...last time I got my bfp on the day we went to visit them!

Hope you're both well xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I should be testing Saturday 28th July!! That's when I'm guessing AF is due but that depends if I actually do get my positive opk tomorrow. My opk was lighter today but I didn't do it at the same time as yesterday. And my digi opk was negative again. Bet I never see that smiley face lol!! 

If I do catch the egg this month my edd will be April 5th which would be lovely as there are no April birthdays in mine or oh family! Plus our baby would then be 5 months old at our wedding!


----------



## cherrytomato

awww fingers crossed Bailey! FF tells me my edd would be April 1st - hopefully it'll be a bit off and we wouldn't get an April fool! Not that I'd really care at this point :) My sister and my Gramps were both early April babies so ours wouldn't be the first April baby, but it would be kind of nice if our bub was born on my Gramps' birthday - he passed away a year or so ago and I miss him terribly. And I was born on my Gran's birthday so it would be nice to continue to tradition! That's if we've caught this time of course......

I'm much calmer than I was last month, partly because we dtd much better this time so I'm not in a grump that we 'wasted' a month. Pretty sure I'm a bit hormonal though - only 4dpo and had a ranty weepy strop this evening before passing out and sleeping for an hour. After which I went to apologise to oh for being a tit. Symptom spotting already.....


----------



## baileybubs

I've said I'm not going to symptom spot this month (yeah right lol!!). Wish I could actually O already!! Its gotta be tomorrow, feeling the pains and opk's keep getting darker. Fingers crossed we both catch those eggs!


----------



## cherrytomato

You know what, I just spent 10 mins playing with my chart - I think there's a chance I actually o'd 8 days ago... I overlayed my chart from this month with the one when I got pregnant and it matches really closely if it tell it to think I o'd 8 days ago rather than 4... Think we'd still be ok because we tried to cover a window of a couple of weeks, but if I lose my current uncharacteristic patience I might be able to test a little earlier!

Really glad the opks are looking promising - now go away and dtd!!!!! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, got the night off dtd tonight, as it's not O day yet and we dtd last night lol!! It's too much doing it every night lol!! Think my oh may pass out if we do it again tonight (he has the lung capacity of a 4 year old coz he smokes too bloody much!!).

I'm annoyed coz I was cd17 last month when ingot my positive opk and today is cd17.....my cycle seems to be getting longer!! On the bright side they are getting darker so hopefully it's the next few days but I've only got 2 opk's left!!! Might buy some of Asdas cheap ones.....if they do cheap opk's??


----------



## baileybubs

Ah yes they do their own brand, £7 for 5 so if neither of my existing opk's are positive ill but those. I need to know when AF will be due if my cycles are getting longer otherwise I'll be thinking I'm pregnant when I'm not and testing too early!!


----------



## cherrytomato

ummmmm...guess what.....


----------



## baileybubs

What what what???


----------



## cherrytomato

I bought a bumper pack of first response tests cos I thought I'd have a go on Sunday. Then I figured I might as well test this evening...BFP...!

Aaaaaand now mostly terrified :)


----------



## baileybubs

OMG!!! Congratulations cherry!! That's amazing news!! What dpo are you?? Have you felt pregnant? Did you have any symptoms?? Yayyyyy!!!

Did you say you had been using the preseed this month? So many questions lol!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Thanks :)

FF thinks I'm 12 dpo today (so tested 11dpo) but by my chart I think I actually o'd 4 days earlier than it thinks, so it would have been 15dpo. It was cd31 anyway.

We did use the preseed a few times, but I never used the applicators, just squeezed out a little dollop. 

Symptoms...yes and no. The couple of days before I tested I had random CM out of nowhere, which was strange because I didn't have much in the way of CM at all around ovulation. Apart from that, I had sort of muscular twinges that felt familiar from when I was pregnant before. They were quite high up, so I wasn't sure if they were really anything because I was expecting something low and in my tummy, rather than higher up at the sides. And I kept waking up really early (like 5-5.30) - but that could be because I was anxious about what my temp would be! And I think I'm thirstier than I usually am (I don't usually drink much at all, and I was getting to work gagging for a glass of water!)

At the moment I have quite an achey tummy, so I'm not assuming everything's plain sailing just yet. It feels like AF is trying to come...I know that some early preg symptoms feel like AF but that's not hugely comforting! TMI warning: when I have AF it often really aches after I go to the loo, almost like it's all rearranging itself in there. And it keeps feeling like that. Anyway, I'm going to leave it a week or so before making an appointment with the GP.

How's things with you? How long til you can test..?

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I hope it all goes ok for you then hun and this is your sticky bean!!! I bet you are so excited!! 

Whats your edd?? If I am pg this month my edd is 5th April! But I'm not feeling it tbh. I know it's only 4 dpo but don't feel anything. Although I did have some spotting, very very very little, a couple of days ago but it's too early for inplantation spotting so now I'm convinced I imagined it!!


----------



## cherrytomato

To be honest, I'm not that excited yet! I'm trying not to panic, and to remember that 75% of the time everything's ok. So I'm trying to assume everything will be fine, and was thinking about when we can tell people etc, but then there's a little part of me screaming at myself not to let my guard down just yet in case it all goes wrong again.

I'll be marginally less paranoid once I get past the stage where it went wrong before, then a bit better after the 12 week scan, then a bit better after the next scan, then a bit better when it gets big enough to survive if I had to give birth horribly early..... And then I'll just start panicking about how to look after a real live baby! Maybe I should be less pessimistic...

Depending on when I o'd FF has my edd at 28 March or 1 April - which coincidentally will be exactly one year after the mc.

Fingers crossed for you hun - pretty sure I didn't feel anything out of the ordinary for the first week or so after o so don't count yourself out just yet!!

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Not to quote cherry but guess what???
 



Attached Files:







5eafc48c.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cherrytomato

YAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!!! BUMP BUDDY!!!!!!

I just squealed so loud I freaked oh out! That's brilliant news!! I'm so happy for you :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol!!! I'm so excited and yet so nervous lol!! Have you guys told anyone? I have no idea what to do!! My oh doesn't want to tell anyone, but my mum would be so upset if I didn't tell her, plus I probably have to tell work too coz its a physical job. I just don't wanna tell his parents coz they weren't exactly over the moon last time and now we are just about to book our wedding. I just know they'll be all negative and say we can't possibly afford a baby and a wedding.......and then sadly I think I'm getting ahead of myself coz I'm only 12dpo and not even 4 weeks pg yet so need to not get carried away. It's not nice thinking that. But FX'd this will be our sticky hobbit (me and oh are only 5 ft 3 lol so our baby will be a tiny hobbit) xxx


----------



## Pebbles11

Oh my freaking god!! I take a few weeks off b&b (all the mmc stories freaking me out) and come back to find you are both preggers!!!!! Amazing, April babies hopefully!!!! Any symptoms yet? I didn't really have that many till 5/6 weeks +. 

So the preseed worked Cherry.... Told ya, it's magic! 

Got my 12 week scan Wednesday this week, am really terrified something will be wrong. However I've still got symptoms plus at night I have a little bump!!! It is true that your symptoms decline after 10 weeks which does make you panic. 

Girls.... I think we'll all be ok!


----------



## baileybubs

Preseed worked for me lol!!

So glad you popped in pebbles!! Think it's hard to be in here with people having had mc's isn't it. I'm trying my hardest to be positive and enjoy this pregnancy coz I loved being pregnant last time and talking to my little bean!!

Can't believe it's your 12 week scan already!! I really hope it will all be fine and then you can show us your scan pic!! We should move this thread to the PAL forum now really shouldn't we lol!!
Isn


----------



## baileybubs

And yes my edd is April 2nd based on my LMP but I've set my ticker to match when I ovulated coz I want to be prepared for my baby to perhaps be a week smaller than expecte when I eventually go for my scan.


----------



## cherrytomato

Hi both,

Pebbles! Glad you're back - I assume everything's been smooth sailing so far? Exciting about your scan!!

Only real symptom I've had is mega sore boobs, which I got last time as well. Bailey, we've not told anyone yet and we're planning to keep it to ourselves until 12 weeks. Which is actually going to be frikkin difficult because when I'm around 10 weeks we'll be going to America for a family wedding, and spending 10 days solid with oh's family, including sharing a camper van for the whole of the second week with 2 of his cousins and their partners. God knows what excuse I'll have to come up with for not drinking for all that time...

OH's sister lives over in Oz and her little one has been/is seriously ill at the moment, so we didn't want to give OH's parents something else to worry about and decided to wait til we're out of the first trimester woods :)

I've done the same thing with my dates Bailey. I've told the various apps and things that I've got that I'm due April 1, but when I went and told my GP I was preggers last week the autodate was 25 March. I reckon I'll prob be nearer April 5 when they actually date me though.

I've actually left work early today cos I feel like crap. I visited my dad's yesterday and he has a cat - I usually drug up on antihistamines before I visit but I couldn't this time! The GP said I could use a nasal spray which i did, but it doesn't make a dent. I'm still like a massive snot monster today and just couldn't function so caved and came home to bed. Which is all a bit sad really cos there's no way I'm risking this again when I'm further along, so looks like I won't be visiting Pa for a while..!

Pebbles I love that you have a bump!!! I can't wait to have a bump! Let us know how it goes on Weds!

What's the PAL forum? I haven't really been on here much (apart from talking to you two!) since the mc, think it got me a bit down reading either all the stories about MCs, or how other people were getting pg so easily!

xxx


----------



## Pebbles11

Oh this is so exciting. It's been smooth-ish sailing I would say..... A small bleed at 6 weeks and then some very pale brown spotting at 10 weeks.... Not really what I wanted to see. Let me warn you when/if you see blood in this pregnancy you will FLIP out. However what I noticed was that each bleed was very sudden and then I returned to normal white cm within a day. With my mc once I started having blood, I saw it every day in differing amounts. So.... I think I'm probably okay. 

Yes mega sore boobs, that was my earliest symptom too. I need a wee once/twice in the night most nights too plus early on I had really crazy dreams that were very clear. More recently I've got blue veins on my boobs and sides of my tummy and in the past week I can feel my uterus - it sort of feels hard! 

I bet you'll tell by 10 weeks Cherry... We said no telling either apart from parents but we've told a few other people too. I just can't keep it in! 

Are either of you getting an early scan? I got one at 6 weeks after my bleed but you can also get a private one for about £85. Well worth it I'd say!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

How weird my major first symptom was sore boobs too!! Still very sore today! And extreme tiredness, I went to bed at 8pm on Saturday night. Oh and my chocolate craving is back!!

I wont be getting an early scan unless I have a bleed or extreme pain, coz my mmc showed that my baby had measured 11 weeks + 3 I don't think an earlier scan would make me feel any better to be honest. 

The PAL forum is the pregnancy after loss forum, although I have noticed that there are a lot of 'established' threads on there so I've just started my own lol!!

I am soooooo excited now though. I know what you mean about telling people pebbles, at first my oh said to tell noone at all but we have agreed parents and brothers can know in a couple of weeks once I feel I am definately pregnant lol!! Right now I still feel like it might not be true yet and I don't wanna feel like I am definately pregnant, weird huh??


----------



## cherrytomato

I don't reckon we'll be getting an early scan either - I mentioned it to oh and he made the good point that if we have it and all's well it'll be harder not to tell when we're away, and if it's bad news we'll just be miserable the whole time. So we'll hang on. I reckon we'll end up having the scan nearer 14 weeks though, after we're back from the wedding.

Pebbles did you get any sickness in the end? Or any pain or anything when you had your bleed? I've had some small stabby pains today which have activated my inner pessimist....

I remember having weird and very vivid dreams last time, but I kind of put it down to the fact that I was preoccupied with being pg! And yup I reckon I've averaged a couple of toilet trips every night as well.

Maybe we will tell a bit early....but it definitely won't be before we get to the point where it went wrong before - which is around 18 August. Once we get past then I might relax a bit!!

Bailey we must be within a few days of each other right..? We'll have to compare bumps when they start to appear!


----------



## baileybubs

Well according to doctors they are classing me as 5 weeks today. And I took a first response this morning, thinking it was the early reponse type which had 25miu but it was actually a one step that is only 100miu! And it was still positive so I guess thats very good if I only thought AF was due today! So I think I am at least 4 weeks 3 days maybe, maybe not quite 5 weeks. 

I'm rambling again, I'm just so happy lol!! 

I have to wait til sept 18th (ish) til I get past the point I did last time but I think I'll just be happy to get past 8 weeks at first, I'm taking it in smaller steps lol coz if I think about waiting 7 weeks I'll freak!!


----------



## Pebbles11

Yaayyyy! All went very well today at scan !!!! I am measuring 12+ 3 which is further ahead than I thought, giving a use date of feb 10th! That is my hubbys sisters birthday which is nice. I was proper bitchy this morning with hubby as I was just so scared but it wasc great. The baby was somersaulting about. bloods gone off for testing, I had slightly high leukocytes in my wee, which could signify urine infection but I think it's probably thrush. She didn't seem too bothered about it. 

I'll try to post a pic, going on nub theory it's a girl, not sure about the skull shape. 

Are you two getting on okay?? Small steps week by week is the way to do it Bailey otherwise you'll just mess with your own head. Xxx


----------



## Pebbles11

Oops that was supposed to say due date but 'use' date is quite funny - like 'use by date'.


----------



## cherrytomato

awwww yay Pebbles that's great news! Must've been amazing to see your little bub :) Try and put a pic up!

When I had a scan last time (before mc) I was so relieved that it seemed to look ok I just started bawling - if all looks good at 12 weeks I can pretty much guarantee I'm going to be a mess! 

Do they still date you from your LMP when you have a scan? I got confused with the scan I had last time because they said it measured 6 weeks, and I wasn't sure if that was fine (because it was 6 weeks since I had o'd) or I was 2 weeks behind (8 weeks since LMP). 

I hadn't even heard of nub theory - looks like there's much more to learn for this next bit of pregnancy! Exciting that you might be having a girl - have you started thinking about names yet?

I think I might be on the verge of getting ms here - felt a bit...weird all day and have been a bit off food. And knackered - came home and fell asleep for two hours...again. Much less bloated than I remember being last time. And although I had a bit of a down day yesterday after I had some stabby pains and convinced myself all was lost, it's been ok today so I'm a bit more positive!

REALLY want a date for my booking appointment now (mines coming from the hospital apparently)! When did you get a date for your scan Pebbles? Was it after you'd passed 8 weeks?

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay soooooo happy for you pebbles that's such great news!!!!

Oh I am gonna be sobbing my heart out at my scan! Can't believe we've got another 7 weeks to wait until our scans Cherry! Love yor avatar btw!

What's nub theory pebbles? Oooh I bet you are just bursting with happiness!!!

I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow but only coz my gp apparently doesn't even deal with confirming pregnancies now!! I guarantee that it will be a waste of time appointment! All I will do is pee in a pot and I could have done that for my gp on Monday but he insisted that I do that for the midwife. Bloody nhs!


----------



## cherrytomato

how was your appointment bailey? just standard?

more convinced I'm getting the beginnings of ms here - the thought of eating anything makes me feel a bit off. And I've fallen asleep 4 times today! I've taken to coming home and sleeping for an hour or so, and I'm still knackered the next day after a full night's sleep! I hope this calms down over the next few months....!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it was just referring me for my booking appointment that's all. Oh and doing my blood pressure again lol!! She was really nice though, but she did confirm that I won't get any different treatment to last time and scan at 12 weeks.

I have felt a little queasy from time to time but no real ms. And my boobs aren't as sore today, or maybe I'm getting used to it lol!!
I am always tired though, and hungry all the time!!

I'm also nervous about dtd as well!! I don't know why though? Just panicky as always lol. I've felt weird today too coz I dont feel pregnant today!!


----------



## Pebbles11

Don't worry Bailey, I didn't feel preggers until at least 6 weeks, apart from slightly sore boobs. Your symptoms sound good cherry. 
At my booking appointment (I left it till about almost 8 weeks as I was so sure I'd just mc!) she used my last period dates but at this scan I just had they ignore that totally & just look at how big the baby is then. By lmp my due date is 14 feb but on scan it was 10th. I got my letter for 12 week scan just a few days after my booking appointment so quite efficient really for the NHS! 

Right nub theory is prob a load of bollocks but a 12 weeks al babies have a kind of little tail that turns into either girl bits or boy bits! The theory is if th nub points upwards by more than 30 degrees it's prob a boy while a horizontal nub or downwards point is a girl. 

I think it looks like a girl , it's quite pretty


----------



## Pebbles11

Can't post a pic from iPad! If you go in first tri I've done a gender guesses post with the scan pic in. Click my user name & you'll be able 2 see my other posts and find it that way.


----------



## baileybubs

Awww that's lovely pebbles! 

It's funny how I say I dont feel pg today but I'm starving and shattered lol! 

Hopefully I'll get my booking appointment soon coz then I can book my 12 week scan. Can't wait to find out the exact date of it coz I want to countdown lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Omg what an amazing scan picture pebbles!!! So beautiful!!


----------



## cherrytomato

Omg!! Look at it! It's a proper little baby!!!!


----------



## Pebbles11

I know! I think it's a right cutie. What gender do you think?


----------



## baileybubs

Well all I can say based on the nub theory is its a girl lol!!
So so so beautiful though, such an amazing picture I can't believe how clear it is! 

Have either of you two heard about baby aspirin or taking it? I've read about it loads and from what I can read it does no harm and can help. I bought some today and can't bring myself to take it!!


----------



## cherrytomato

I have absolutely no idea! Is it 20 weeks you find out? Whatever it is, this is a lovely first snapshot for the family album! 

Bailey - why would you need baby aspirin? What's it for..?


----------



## baileybubs

Apparently it can help stop blood clotting in the placenta. Loads of people who have had mc's swear by it. People have been telling me how I should take it but I don't know.


----------



## cherrytomato

Ah right...I just had a google and found this page, which seems to say that it's helpful for a very small percentage of people with a certain condition that leads to recurrent mc.

If it def doesn't do any harm then I guess there's no reason not to...personally I'm keeping it as contaminant free as possible in there though!

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well they haven't proven it's 100% safe but lots of doctors in the us and Australia apparently prescribe it. 

I think I might go with your idea and be as contaminate free as possible! I suppose theres no use taking something for a problem I don't know is there! I'd hate it think that I'd caused more problems than good!

Eurgh I'm starting to feel a little sick, and shattered too, was waiting up to see oh when he gets home from work but think I might go to bed!


----------



## Pebbles11

I don't think we'll find out the sex but yes you can find out at 20 week scan if you want. It will be nice to have a surprise after labour! 

Aspirin -yes i considered it but decided not to. I don't think low dose would do any harm but is is untested as to the long term effects. I did read one study which was a very small sample and inconclusive but is showed higher levels of autism & learning disabilites when the mum had used NSAID painkillers. Anyway I'm glad I didn't take them but had I mc'd I wouldn't be saying that! I did acupuncture instead which does a similar thing in that it keeps blood flowing around all the organs.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh that's a good idea! I think one of the reasons I was worrying about blood flow is beacuse I get pins and needles all the time (from years ago) and so I know I have bad circulation but not sure if that means I have thicker blood or not. 

Might give acupuncture a go though!


----------



## baileybubs

And I'd be too curious to find out at birth pebbles!! I'd need to know at the scan coz I'm just too impatient lol!!


----------



## Pebbles11

How are you both getting on??/ Hope all is going well. 

I'm 14 weeks now - eeek! I've got a pram as well! I know its well early for that but it was a bargain second hand from a girl at work. Need to put it away now though as I keep pushing it round the living room!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww that's so cute pebbles!! I'd be pushing mine around the house too!! 

I'm doing ok, just cannot wait for another 5 weeks until I get my scan!! I've hit the 7 week mark now and all of a sudden I feel so sick!! I love it lol!!

How's your little bubs doing?


----------

